# Internment of Japanese-Americans During World War II



## protectionist

Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.

The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.

What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.

We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


----------



## miketx

Round 'em up, ship 'em out!


----------



## brummelben

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


What does the supremacy clause have to do with immigration?


----------



## rightwinger

It worked

There was no Japanese terrorism


----------



## miketx

If Obastard had been president.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... dat's what we need to do...

... with any No. Koreans...

... or Mooslamic jihadis...

... in dis country now."


----------



## Freewill

What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.


----------



## miketx

Freewill said:


> What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.


If that was true it would have seemed like a better idea to leave the spies free and feed them fake info. Kind of like the media does to all the libs.


----------



## protectionist

brummelben said:


> What does the supremacy clause have to do with immigration?


The Supremacy Clause bans Islam. - and all other supremacisms (other than the Constitution itself)


----------



## TNHarley

Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism


Can't deny that.


----------



## protectionist

Freewill said:


> What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.


Who said anything about race ?


----------



## protectionist

TNHarley said:


> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.


So you can assure us that without the internment, no harm would have come to Americans ?  If so, please tell us how you can know that.


----------



## TNHarley

protectionist said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can assure us that without the internment, no harm would have come to Americans ?  If so, please tell us how you can know that.
Click to expand...

Its not about that. I would never give up freedom for safety. If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

miketx said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true it would have seemed like a better idea to leave the spies free and feed then fake info. Kind of like the media does to all the libs.
Click to expand...



Wasn't so much as being worried about spies, though there were several, as it was about the fear of sabotage from the Japanese.  At that time there was palpable fear of a Japanese invasion of the West Coast and that the ones here would support it.  It was only after the war that we found out that neither Japan or Germany had any invasion plans for the U.S.

Japanese internment IS a black mark in our history, but at the time it was a reasonable action to take in defense of our country.  The "Japanese Threat" was real in the lives of the people.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
Click to expand...


Hey...FDR knew what he was doing

Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
Click to expand...

You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.


----------



## WEATHER53

Single biggest mistakes liberals make and conservative do not rebuke enough is looking at acts of yesteryear thru  the evaluative social and moral lens of today


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
Click to expand...


So, given that logic, shouldn't we ban Muslims?


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
Click to expand...


FDR was a freak'n military genius

He used interred Japanese as hostages

Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
Click to expand...


FDR was no military genius.


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
Click to expand...

You make me want to throw up


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Mr. Sulu was interned at one of the camps. He ended up being a homosexual!


----------



## brummelben

protectionist said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the supremacy clause have to do with immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> The Supremacy Clause bans Islam. - and all other supremacisms (other than the Constitution itself)
Click to expand...

Only in your warped mind


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
Click to expand...


You can't argue with success

He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make me want to throw up
Click to expand...


You are weak....lacking the balls of FDR
FDR knew how to handle the Japs


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
Click to expand...


Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, Japanese Americans served in the military in WWII, and one of their units ended up being one of the most decorated units in the war.

Japanese American service in World War II - Wikipedia


----------



## Nosmo King

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


Were Americans of German and Italian descent interred?  Nope!  Just the Americans of Japanese descent.  It was racially motivated and did nothing to improve homeland security. 

Americans of Japanese descent enlisted in the American armed forces.  They were subsequently one of, it not the most decorated units serving our country.


----------



## rightwinger

FDR kept us safe


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make me want to throw up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are weak....lacking the balls of FDR
> FDR knew how to handle the Japs
Click to expand...


The _Japs_?


----------



## Camp

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.
Click to expand...

The Generals you mention were field commanders and had nothing to do with developing or building the long-range attributes of the US military. The only one in that group that fought the Japanese was MacArthur, and he got his ass beat until the US Navy and Marines came to his assistance and took command.


----------



## protectionist

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The _Japs_?


You never heard of them ?


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.
Click to expand...


FDR built the Arsenal of Democracy........Including the bomb that ended the war

Don't include MacArthur with those great Generals (you left off Marshall). MacArthur surrendered the Philippines and spent the whole war trying to get it back


----------



## protectionist

brummelben said:


> Only in your warped mind


You got a rebuttal ? Let's hear it ? How can the supremacy clause not be a ban on Islam ? (the largest supremacism in the world)


----------



## WEATHER53

Oh the horrors of doing what's best to stay alive in '45 and then evaluating it from the safety of 70 years later


----------



## longknife

Nosmo King said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Were Americans of German and Italian descent interred?  Nope!  Just the Americans of Japanese descent.  It was racially motivated and did nothing to improve homeland security.
> 
> Americans of Japanese descent enlisted in the American armed forces.  They were subsequently one of, it not the most decorated units serving our country.
Click to expand...


*Five Surprises About US Internment During World War II*

But few people know that the Executive Order 9066, signed by President Roosevelt, which permitted the roundup of Japanese and their American-born children, also paved the way for the arrest of Germans and Italians whom the FBI considered security risks and labeled "enemy aliens." Indeed, the day before Roosevelt signed the order, FBI agents had arrested 264 Italians, 1,296 Germans, and 2,209 on the East and West Coasts. The hunt for perceived enemies was on.

The five "facts" are outlined @ http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/...about-american-internment-during-world-war-ii

Some of m best friends during this time were kids whose parents had come to the US from Japan. They were very patriotic and struggled had to learn English and American ways. I remember them being there one day and gone the next. It was only later that I learned what had happened to them.

When they returned to their homes, none of them held a grudge or were angry. In fact, the father told me he understood and agreed that what happened to he and his family was nothing but the wages of war.


----------



## brummelben

protectionist said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your warped mind
> 
> 
> 
> You got a rebuttal ? Let's hear it ? How can the supremacy clause not be a ban on Islam ? (the largest supremacism in the world)
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with any religion, except in your warped mind


----------



## protectionist

Nosmo King said:


> did nothing to improve homeland security.


  You have NO WAY of proving this.


----------



## protectionist

brummelben said:


> It has nothing to do with any religion, except in your warped mind


Islam is not a religion, except in your suckered mind.

I'll have to be off this library computer very soon, so if you think you can come up with a rebuttal, you'll need to hurry.

PS - Article 6, Section 2, part 1 (the Supremacy Clause >>  "*This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States *which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land; 

Got it now ?     *


----------



## protectionist

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, Japanese Americans served in the military in WWII, and one of their units ended up being one of the most decorated units in the war.
> 
> Japanese American service in World War II - Wikipedia


Nice thoughts, but OFF TOPIC


----------



## TNHarley

WEATHER53 said:


> Oh the horrors of doing what's best to stay alive in '45 and then evaluating it from the safety of 70 years later


It was against the COTUS and you know it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

protectionist said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Japanese Americans served in the military in WWII, and one of their units ended up being one of the most decorated units in the war.
> 
> Japanese American service in World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thoughts, but OFF TOPIC
Click to expand...


Actually, no, it's not.  Lots of people on this thread are supporting the internment camps because they say that the Japanese were responsible for WWII, and because of that, Japanese Americans had to be locked up in camps to provide security for this country because they thought there were spies in their midst.

I'm simply showing that not all Japanese were as bad as some people are trying to portray them.  One of the most highly decorated units of WWII was a Japanese American unit that fought harder than damn near every other unit.


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Were Americans of German and Italian descent interred?  Nope!  Just the Americans of Japanese descent.  It was racially motivated and did nothing to improve homeland security.
> 
> Americans of Japanese descent enlisted in the American armed forces.  They were subsequently one of, it not the most decorated units serving our country.
Click to expand...


Germans and Italians didn't attack Pearl Harbor....besides, they looked like us


----------



## Camp

protectionist said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with any religion, except in your warped mind
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a religion, except in your suckered mind.
> 
> I'll have to be off this library computer very soon, so if you think you can come up with a rebuttal, you'll need to hurry.
> 
> PS - Article 6, Section 2, part 1 (the Supremacy Clause >>  "*This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States *which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land;
> 
> Got it now ?     *
Click to expand...

Islam is recognized as a religion by all major religions of the world, by international legal and diplomatic entities and by all dictionaries of scholastic standing. The denial of Islam being a religion is made by partisan political factions of the far extreme right and generally viewed as a fraudulent claim of no serious substance.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR built the Arsenal of Democracy........Including the bomb that ended the war
> 
> Don't include MacArthur with those great Generals (you left off Marshall). MacArthur surrendered the Philippines and spent the whole war trying to get it back
Click to expand...


I didn't realize FDR built the A-Bomb.  Who knew?  Here all this time I've been giving credit to Einstein and Oppenheimer.


----------



## protectionist

Camp said:


> Islam is recognized as a religion by all major religions of the world, by international legal and diplomatic entities and by all dictionaries of scholastic standing. The denial of Islam being a religion is made by partisan political factions of the far extreme right and generally viewed as a fraudulent claim of no serious substance.


Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world, and even some NATIONS don't accept it as a religion (Example > Italy)

Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Germans and Italians didn't attack Pearl Harbor....besides, they looked like us


----------



## protectionist

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, no, it's not.  Lots of people on this thread are supporting the internment camps because they say that the Japanese were responsible for WWII, and because of that, Japanese Americans had to be locked up in camps to provide security for this country because they thought there were spies in their midst.
> 
> I'm simply showing that not all Japanese were as bad as some people are trying to portray them.  One of the most highly decorated units of WWII was a Japanese American unit that fought harder than damn near every other unit.


ACTUALLY,  >>>


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR built the Arsenal of Democracy........Including the bomb that ended the war
> 
> Don't include MacArthur with those great Generals (you left off Marshall). MacArthur surrendered the Philippines and spent the whole war trying to get it back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realize FDR built the A-Bomb.  Who knew?  Here all this time I've been giving credit to Einstein and Oppenheimer.
Click to expand...


Einstein didn't build it

Oppenheimer would have been teaching class if FDR did not approve the massive funds for a highly risky Manhattan Project
FDR not only approved the project but got them the scarce recourses they needed for the project


----------



## Nosmo King

protectionist said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> did nothing to improve homeland security.
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO WAY of proving this.
Click to expand...

It eliminated due process.  The very rights we were fighting for were eliminated right here.  Does the elimination of basic civil rights make us secure, or more like our enemy?  And which side does that serve?


----------



## Aries

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


Japanese internment camps were an unnecessary evil perpetuated by fear of those who are "different." Those internment camps stripped* American citizens* of their constitutional rights. Shame on you for advocating for such. 
As far as the one thing you thought you were able to asses, you're wrong. Our own citizens commit the most acts of violence against our country. 
Where America's Terrorists Actually Come From
Since 1975, ZERO, terrorist attacks have been carried out by citizens of the countries trump has been trying to ban. Zero. 
This ban would have prevented nothing, zip, zilch, nada, zero. 
It is motivated by the same fear and racism that motivated the internment of japanese citizens. 
The attempted Muslim Bans are also illegal, check out the Immigration and nationality act of 1965.. good stuff, really!

U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act (Hart-Cellar Act)

Where America's Terrorists Actually Come From

How Many Terrorist Attacks in the U.S. Have Been Carried Out by Immigrants from the 7 Banned Muslim Countries?

From Citizen to Enemy: The Tragedy of Japanese Internment | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History


----------



## Freewill

miketx said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true it would have seemed like a better idea to leave the spies free and feed them fake info. Kind of like the media does to all the libs.
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was a great idea.  But I think it would be hard to hide ship movements.


----------



## Camp

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR built the Arsenal of Democracy........Including the bomb that ended the war
> 
> Don't include MacArthur with those great Generals (you left off Marshall). MacArthur surrendered the Philippines and spent the whole war trying to get it back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realize FDR built the A-Bomb.  Who knew?  Here all this time I've been giving credit to Einstein and Oppenheimer.
Click to expand...

Of course, FDR did not draw the blueprints and invent the weapons of WWII, like the atomic bomb. What he did was instigate and implement the development of advanced weapons. Virtually all the major weapons, large and small, land, naval and air saw development under FDR. From the basic infantry rifle to the most advanced aircraft carriers ever put to sea, from the fastest and most deadly fighter aircraft to the most effective heavy bombers of the war, FDR had his hand directly in the development of those weapons.  He came by the skill honestly and America could not ask for a better qualified President for the job. As an Assistant Sec. of the Navy during WWI, it was his specific job to prepare the Navy for WWI. As President, he knew exactly what need to be done to get American industry ready to build the arsenal that would be needed to win WWII.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
Click to expand...



The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.

He was right.

4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific. 

The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.  

Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign. 

I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.

As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.


----------



## rightwinger

Derelict_Drvr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> 4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific.
> 
> The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.
> 
> Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign.
> 
> I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.
> 
> As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.
Click to expand...


Nonsense propaganda

The Japs knew that if they attacked us again, FDR would have executed all the Japanese in his camps


See?.............It worked
They never attacked us again


----------



## LordBrownTrout

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
Click to expand...



So it was ok then but if it was a R now that rounded up muslims you would scream like a petulant school girl.


----------



## rightwinger

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So it was ok then but if it was a R now that rounded up muslims you would scream like a petulant school girl.
Click to expand...


You dumb fuck

Japanese is not a religion


----------



## bripat9643

TNHarley said:


> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.


Which just goes to show that you can't trust the Supreme Court to protect your freedom.  Judges are nothing more than political hacks put their to make the decisions their benefactors want them to make.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that was Eisenhower, Bradly, Patton, MacArthur, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR built the Arsenal of Democracy........Including the bomb that ended the war
> 
> Don't include MacArthur with those great Generals (you left off Marshall). MacArthur surrendered the Philippines and spent the whole war trying to get it back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realize FDR built the A-Bomb.  Who knew?  Here all this time I've been giving credit to Einstein and Oppenheimer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Einstein didn't build it
> 
> Oppenheimer would have been teaching class if FDR did not approve the massive funds for a highly risky Manhattan Project
> FDR not only approved the project but got them the scarce recourses they needed for the project
Click to expand...


Of course he didn't.  No more so than FDR.


----------



## brummelben

protectionist said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is recognized as a religion by all major religions of the world, by international legal and diplomatic entities and by all dictionaries of scholastic standing. The denial of Islam being a religion is made by partisan political factions of the far extreme right and generally viewed as a fraudulent claim of no serious substance.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world, and even some NATIONS don't accept it as a religion (Example > Italy)
> 
> Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status
Click to expand...

"Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world"
Are you fucking insane?


----------



## brummelben

bripat9643 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which just goes to show that you can't trust the Supreme Court to protect your freedom.  Judges are nothing more than political hacks put their to make the decisions their benefactors want them to make.
Click to expand...

Even Republican justices, hand job?


----------



## TNHarley

brummelben said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is recognized as a religion by all major religions of the world, by international legal and diplomatic entities and by all dictionaries of scholastic standing. The denial of Islam being a religion is made by partisan political factions of the far extreme right and generally viewed as a fraudulent claim of no serious substance.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world, and even some NATIONS don't accept it as a religion (Example > Italy)
> 
> Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world"
> Are you fucking insane?
Click to expand...

Maybe, but not because of that. It isn't "most people" but there are a few countries that have banned it and shit. Hell, there are 30 something countries that don't recognize Israel. Its not like people hating certain religions is new or something


----------



## bripat9643

brummelben said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which just goes to show that you can't trust the Supreme Court to protect your freedom.  Judges are nothing more than political hacks put their to make the decisions their benefactors want them to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Republican justices, hand job?
Click to expand...


Even Republican justices.


----------



## brummelben

TNHarley said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is recognized as a religion by all major religions of the world, by international legal and diplomatic entities and by all dictionaries of scholastic standing. The denial of Islam being a religion is made by partisan political factions of the far extreme right and generally viewed as a fraudulent claim of no serious substance.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world, and even some NATIONS don't accept it as a religion (Example > Italy)
> 
> Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world"
> Are you fucking insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but not because of that. It isn't "most people" but there are a few countries that have banned it and shit. Hell, there are 30 something countries that don't recognize Israel. Its not like people hating certain religions is new or something
Click to expand...

What countries have banned Islam, Einstein?


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

rightwinger said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> 4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific.
> 
> The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.
> 
> Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign.
> 
> I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.
> 
> As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense propaganda
> 
> The Japs knew that if they attacked us again, FDR would have executed all the Japanese in his camps
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
Click to expand...


There's no point in debating you.  You fail to know, learn, or accept facts.  I would wager you ave never actually studied WWII, and American/Japanese involvement.

I have agreed that Japanese internment was a bad thing, but from years of interest in, and study of, WWI, I understand why it was done.  

All the Monday Morning Quarterbacking many here want to use to criticize the action, the fail to acknowledge the real fear the American government its citizens had of Japan.

Additionally, I'd wager you have no clue about why attacked Pearl Harbor in the first place, or about the atrocities they were doing in Manchuria that led up to the cause of the attack.

After my decades of interest in the history, and study, of WWII I would be willing to debate and, hopefully, educate you on the lead-up and subsequent reasoning behind what was done in the prosecution of that war. 

If you ever grow up and put away your rose-colored glasses, let me know.


----------



## TNHarley

brummelben said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is recognized as a religion by all major religions of the world, by international legal and diplomatic entities and by all dictionaries of scholastic standing. The denial of Islam being a religion is made by partisan political factions of the far extreme right and generally viewed as a fraudulent claim of no serious substance.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world, and even some NATIONS don't accept it as a religion (Example > Italy)
> 
> Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Islam is not recognized as a religion by most people around the world"
> Are you fucking insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but not because of that. It isn't "most people" but there are a few countries that have banned it and shit. Hell, there are 30 something countries that don't recognize Israel. Its not like people hating certain religions is new or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What countries have banned Islam, Einstein?
Click to expand...

Italy. They didn't ban it per se but you get my drift. IDK try to read a goddamn link.
I was thinking of Slovakia as well but they didn't ban it. The law got vetoed. They are working on legislation to make religious status impossible, though.


----------



## rightwinger

Derelict_Drvr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> 4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific.
> 
> The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.
> 
> Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign.
> 
> I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.
> 
> As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense propaganda
> 
> The Japs knew that if they attacked us again, FDR would have executed all the Japanese in his camps
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no point in debating you.  You fail to know, learn, or accept facts.  I would wager you ave never actually studied WWII, and American/Japanese involvement.
> 
> I have agreed that Japanese internment was a bad thing, but from years of interest in, and study of, WWI, I understand why it was done.
> 
> All the Monday Morning Quarterbacking many here want to use to criticize the action, the fail to acknowledge the real fear the American government its citizens had of Japan.
> 
> Additionally, I'd wager you have no clue about why attacked Pearl Harbor in the first place, or about the atrocities they were doing in Manchuria that led up to the cause of the attack.
> 
> After my decades of interest in the history, and study, of WWII I would be willing to debate and, hopefully, educate you on the lead-up and subsequent reasoning behind what was done in the prosecution of that war.
> 
> If you ever grow up and put away your rose-colored glasses, let me know.
Click to expand...

Amazing what passes for history for some Americans. Put away your comic books Cpt Gullible 

FDR locking up the Japs saved us from another Pearl Harbor


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

rightwinger said:


> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again



You evidently read, or research on your own, what I wrote.  So let me use simple words that even YOU can understand.

After 7 June, 1942 (Pearl Harbor happened 7 December, 1941.  Go ahead and count the number of months between then and 7 June, 1942.  It's ok to use your fingers) Japan was militarily incapable of making another Pearl Harbor-like attack.

I bet you didn't even know that the Japanese militarily occupied a portion of a U.S. state between 3 June, 1942 and 29 July, 1943, and bombed an American town on the evening of June 3rd.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

rightwinger said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> 4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific.
> 
> The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.
> 
> Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign.
> 
> I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.
> 
> As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense propaganda
> 
> The Japs knew that if they attacked us again, FDR would have executed all the Japanese in his camps
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no point in debating you.  You fail to know, learn, or accept facts.  I would wager you ave never actually studied WWII, and American/Japanese involvement.
> 
> I have agreed that Japanese internment was a bad thing, but from years of interest in, and study of, WWI, I understand why it was done.
> 
> All the Monday Morning Quarterbacking many here want to use to criticize the action, the fail to acknowledge the real fear the American government its citizens had of Japan.
> 
> Additionally, I'd wager you have no clue about why attacked Pearl Harbor in the first place, or about the atrocities they were doing in Manchuria that led up to the cause of the attack.
> 
> After my decades of interest in the history, and study, of WWII I would be willing to debate and, hopefully, educate you on the lead-up and subsequent reasoning behind what was done in the prosecution of that war.
> 
> If you ever grow up and put away your rose-colored glasses, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing what passes for history for some Americans. Put away your comic books Cpt Gullible
> 
> FDR locking up the Japs saved us from another Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...



I think that you had better post some credible evidence that was the reason for FDR's internment of the Japanese.


----------



## rightwinger

Derelict_Drvr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You evidently read, or research on your own, what I wrote.  So let me use simple words that even YOU can understand.
> 
> After 7 June, 1942 (Pearl Harbor happened 7 December, 1941.  Go ahead and count the number of months between then and 7 June, 1942.  It's ok to use your fingers) Japan was militarily incapable of making another Pearl Harbor-like attack.
> 
> I bet you didn't even know that the Japanese militarily occupied a portion of a U.S. state between 3 June, 1942 and 29 July, 1943, and bombed an American town on the evening of June 3rd.
Click to expand...

You have to be one of the dumbest posters on this board. Takes everything literally. I hate when idiots are too dumb to know when someone is pulling their leg


----------



## LordBrownTrout

rightwinger said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> 4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific.
> 
> The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.
> 
> Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign.
> 
> I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.
> 
> As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense propaganda
> 
> The Japs knew that if they attacked us again, FDR would have executed all the Japanese in his camps
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no point in debating you.  You fail to know, learn, or accept facts.  I would wager you ave never actually studied WWII, and American/Japanese involvement.
> 
> I have agreed that Japanese internment was a bad thing, but from years of interest in, and study of, WWI, I understand why it was done.
> 
> All the Monday Morning Quarterbacking many here want to use to criticize the action, the fail to acknowledge the real fear the American government its citizens had of Japan.
> 
> Additionally, I'd wager you have no clue about why attacked Pearl Harbor in the first place, or about the atrocities they were doing in Manchuria that led up to the cause of the attack.
> 
> After my decades of interest in the history, and study, of WWII I would be willing to debate and, hopefully, educate you on the lead-up and subsequent reasoning behind what was done in the prosecution of that war.
> 
> If you ever grow up and put away your rose-colored glasses, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing what passes for history for some Americans. Put away your comic books Cpt Gullible
> 
> FDR locking up the Japs saved us from another Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...



You're not real bright.  Japan attacked pearl harbor because fdr cut off resources to them.  Had nothing to do with locking up the japanese.


----------



## task0778

" FDR locking up the Japs saved us from another Pearl Harbor "

Oh, I don't think so.   Nor is there any evidence that FDR would have executed the Japanese  in those internment camps.   From Wikipedia:

_In 1980, under mounting pressure from the Japanese American Citizens League and redress organizations,[22] President Jimmy Carter opened an investigation to determine whether the decision to put Japanese Americans into internment camps had been justified by the government. He appointed the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians (CWRIC) to investigate the camps. The Commission's report, titled Personal Justice Denied, found little evidence of Japanese disloyalty at the time and concluded that the incarceration had been the product of racism. It recommended that the government pay reparations to the survivors. In 1988, President Ronald Reagan signed into law the Civil Liberties Act of 1988, which apologized for the internment on behalf of the U.S. government and authorized a payment of $20,000 (equivalent to $41,000 in 2016) to each camp survivor. The legislation admitted that government actions were based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership".[23] The U.S. government eventually disbursed more than $1.6 billion (equivalent to $3,240,000,000 in 2016) in reparations to 82,219 Japanese Americans who had been interned and their heirs.[22][24]_


----------



## Luddly Neddite

_"..it had no legitimate national security function"_ and was unconstiatutional. 

IOW, exactly what RWNJs want now.


----------



## rightwinger

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese plan was never to have sustained attacks against America.  Their plan was to make a devastating attack against us so that we would immediately sue for peace.  The Japanese government thought we were weak because of the isolationism ideology of America after WWI, and would avoid war at all costs.  Yamamoto, who went to Harvard and knew of America's industrial might and that we were not a weak people, famously stated after Pearl Harbor that "All we have done is awaken a sleeping tiger" (some say Giant), and that Japan would only rule the Pacific for 6 months.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> 4 months after Pearl, the "Doolittle Raid" bombed Tokyo with B-25 Mitchell's launched from the U.S.S. Hornet (that was sunk later in the war).  6 months later, (1 month after the Battle of the Coral Sea" that was a U.S. victory), at the "Battle of Midway" the U.S. Navy sunk 4 Japanese Aircraft Carriers and turned the tide of war in the Pacific.
> 
> The Japanese believed their homeland was guarded by the God's, so they were immune to attack.  They believed that they were protected by a "Divine Wind", (a "Kamikaze" that had sunk a Chinese attack force centuries before in the Sea of Japan), and had never been attacked or invaded in history.  The bombing of Tokyo proved them wrong.
> 
> Also, Japan was never able to recover from the losses of ships and experienced pilots suffered at Coral Sea and Midway.  But the Bushido code of never surrendering, and dying for the Emperor, caused them to prolong the war far beyond their ability to fight a successful campaign.
> 
> I apologize to those already know all of this.  There are a few here to seem not to know, and I thought it important for them to understand what happened in the Pacific.
> 
> As for FDR, I'm not sure that "military genius" applies.  He was, however, a superb wartime leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense propaganda
> 
> The Japs knew that if they attacked us again, FDR would have executed all the Japanese in his camps
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no point in debating you.  You fail to know, learn, or accept facts.  I would wager you ave never actually studied WWII, and American/Japanese involvement.
> 
> I have agreed that Japanese internment was a bad thing, but from years of interest in, and study of, WWI, I understand why it was done.
> 
> All the Monday Morning Quarterbacking many here want to use to criticize the action, the fail to acknowledge the real fear the American government its citizens had of Japan.
> 
> Additionally, I'd wager you have no clue about why attacked Pearl Harbor in the first place, or about the atrocities they were doing in Manchuria that led up to the cause of the attack.
> 
> After my decades of interest in the history, and study, of WWII I would be willing to debate and, hopefully, educate you on the lead-up and subsequent reasoning behind what was done in the prosecution of that war.
> 
> If you ever grow up and put away your rose-colored glasses, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing what passes for history for some Americans. Put away your comic books Cpt Gullible
> 
> FDR locking up the Japs saved us from another Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not real bright.  Japan attacked pearl harbor because fdr cut off resources to them.  Had nothing to do with locking up the japanese.
Click to expand...

Pearl Harbor happened because not enough Japs were locked up

FDR knew he needed to lock them up to save us. He was right, there were no more Pearl Harbors once he interred the Japanese

You can't dispute history


----------



## rightwinger

task0778 said:


> " FDR locking up the Japs saved us from another Pearl Harbor "
> 
> Oh, I don't think so.   Nor is there any evidence that FDR would have executed the Japanese  in those internment camps.   From Wikipedia:
> 
> _In 1980, under mounting pressure from the Japanese American Citizens League and redress organizations,[22] President Jimmy Carter opened an investigation to determine whether the decision to put Japanese Americans into internment camps had been justified by the government. He appointed the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians (CWRIC) to investigate the camps. The Commission's report, titled Personal Justice Denied, found little evidence of Japanese disloyalty at the time and concluded that the incarceration had been the product of racism. It recommended that the government pay reparations to the survivors. In 1988, President Ronald Reagan signed into law the Civil Liberties Act of 1988, which apologized for the internment on behalf of the U.S. government and authorized a payment of $20,000 (equivalent to $41,000 in 2016) to each camp survivor. The legislation admitted that government actions were based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership".[23] The U.S. government eventually disbursed more than $1.6 billion (equivalent to $3,240,000,000 in 2016) in reparations to 82,219 Japanese Americans who had been interned and their heirs.[22][24]_


Oh yea idiot?

Notice how we had no more attacks AFTER we locked them up?


----------



## longknife

The ignorant deflections and diversion in this thread are disgusting.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TNHarley said:


> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.



Why not?  The courts have sided with a lot of deplorable acts in our nation's history.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.



How about we intern all white men so we don't have any more Dylan Roofs?  We never know when the next mass shooting will be and you seem to commit 95% of them.


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  The courts have sided with a lot of deplorable acts in our nation's history.
Click to expand...

I know it.. :/


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we intern all white men so we don't have any more Dylan Roofs?  We never know when the next mass shooting will be and you seem to commit 95% of them.
Click to expand...

That is stupid

White men didn't attack Pearl Harbor


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

rightwinger said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You evidently read, or research on your own, what I wrote.  So let me use simple words that even YOU can understand.
> 
> After 7 June, 1942 (Pearl Harbor happened 7 December, 1941.  Go ahead and count the number of months between then and 7 June, 1942.  It's ok to use your fingers) Japan was militarily incapable of making another Pearl Harbor-like attack.
> 
> I bet you didn't even know that the Japanese militarily occupied a portion of a U.S. state between 3 June, 1942 and 29 July, 1943, and bombed an American town on the evening of June 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be one of the dumbest posters on this board. Takes everything literally. I hate when idiots are too dumb to know when someone is pulling their leg
Click to expand...



I'm not a "game player" like you.  I tend to take people at their word.  They say it, they mean it.  Sarcasm, or "pulling your leg" seldom work in forums like this unless one uses a means to identify it as such.  If you don't know that, you are too dumb to post on one.  It's impossible to read minds over a wire.


----------



## rightwinger

Derelict_Drvr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You evidently read, or research on your own, what I wrote.  So let me use simple words that even YOU can understand.
> 
> After 7 June, 1942 (Pearl Harbor happened 7 December, 1941.  Go ahead and count the number of months between then and 7 June, 1942.  It's ok to use your fingers) Japan was militarily incapable of making another Pearl Harbor-like attack.
> 
> I bet you didn't even know that the Japanese militarily occupied a portion of a U.S. state between 3 June, 1942 and 29 July, 1943, and bombed an American town on the evening of June 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be one of the dumbest posters on this board. Takes everything literally. I hate when idiots are too dumb to know when someone is pulling their leg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a "game player" like you.  I tend to take people at their word.  They say it, they mean it.  Sarcasm, or "pulling your leg" seldom work in forums like this unless one uses a means to identify it as such.  If you don't know that, you are too dumb to post on one.  It's impossible to read minds over a wire.
Click to expand...

Do you know that if you say "gullible" real slow.......it sounds like "orange"?


----------



## Derelict_Drvr

rightwinger said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You evidently read, or research on your own, what I wrote.  So let me use simple words that even YOU can understand.
> 
> After 7 June, 1942 (Pearl Harbor happened 7 December, 1941.  Go ahead and count the number of months between then and 7 June, 1942.  It's ok to use your fingers) Japan was militarily incapable of making another Pearl Harbor-like attack.
> 
> I bet you didn't even know that the Japanese militarily occupied a portion of a U.S. state between 3 June, 1942 and 29 July, 1943, and bombed an American town on the evening of June 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be one of the dumbest posters on this board. Takes everything literally. I hate when idiots are too dumb to know when someone is pulling their leg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a "game player" like you.  I tend to take people at their word.  They say it, they mean it.  Sarcasm, or "pulling your leg" seldom work in forums like this unless one uses a means to identify it as such.  If you don't know that, you are too dumb to post on one.  It's impossible to read minds over a wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know that if you say "gullible" real slow.......it sounds like "orange"?
Click to expand...



Whatever you say, clown.


----------



## Flash

Derelict_Drvr said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true it would have seemed like a better idea to leave the spies free and feed then fake info. Kind of like the media does to all the libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't so much as being worried about spies, though there were several, as it was about the fear of sabotage from the Japanese.  At that time there was palpable fear of a Japanese invasion of the West Coast and that the ones here would support it.  It was only after the war that we found out that neither Japan or Germany had any invasion plans for the U.S.
> 
> Japanese internment IS a black mark in our history, but at the time it was a reasonable action to take in defense of our country.  The "Japanese Threat" was real in the lives of the people.
Click to expand...



My father's cousin was a guard in a Japanese internment camp during WWII.  He has passed now but I remember him talking about it.  He said that for the most part they treated the internees with respect and humanely.  He also felt it was necessary.  

Let us also not forget we interned about 10,000 German and Italian Americans during the war.

You have to remember we were at war with Japan, Germany and Italy. A declared war.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we intern all white men so we don't have any more Dylan Roofs?  We never know when the next mass shooting will be and you seem to commit 95% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is stupid
> 
> White men didn't attack Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...


Nor did the Japanese-Americans living there, who had the same Constitutional rights as everyone else.


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we intern all white men so we don't have any more Dylan Roofs?  We never know when the next mass shooting will be and you seem to commit 95% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is stupid
> 
> White men didn't attack Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did the Japanese-Americans living there, who had the same Constitutional rights as everyone else.
Click to expand...


Before we interred Japanese.........Pearl Harbor
After we interred Japanese........no attacks

History doesn't lie


----------



## Freewill

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
Click to expand...

They didn't have the means to attack the continental US.  They did in Alaska.  And they created balloons with explosives to ride the wind to America.


----------



## miketx

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have the means to attack the continental US.  They did in Alaska.  And they created balloons with explosives to ride the wind to America.
Click to expand...

You were around back then?


----------



## rightwinger

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have the means to attack the continental US.  They did in Alaska.  And they created balloons with explosives to ride the wind to America.
Click to expand...


Of course they didn't

FDR locked up all their spies


----------



## Freewill

TNHarley said:


> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.


It was a different time.  I think it wrong to look at history through the lens of today's PC eyeglasses.


----------



## Freewill

miketx said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have the means to attack the continental US.  They did in Alaska.  And they created balloons with explosives to ride the wind to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were around back then?
Click to expand...

Not quite, every war since, but they did teach history back when I went to school.  Not sure what they are teaching today.


----------



## miketx

Freewill said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have the means to attack the continental US.  They did in Alaska.  And they created balloons with explosives to ride the wind to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were around back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, every war since, but they did teach history back when I went to school.  Not sure what they are teaching today.
Click to expand...

Schools today teach fisting.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Derelict_Drvr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?.............It worked
> They never attacked us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You evidently read, or research on your own, what I wrote.  So let me use simple words that even YOU can understand.
> 
> After 7 June, 1942 (Pearl Harbor happened 7 December, 1941.  Go ahead and count the number of months between then and 7 June, 1942.  It's ok to use your fingers) Japan was militarily incapable of making another Pearl Harbor-like attack.
> 
> I bet you didn't even know that the Japanese militarily occupied a portion of a U.S. state between 3 June, 1942 and 29 July, 1943, and bombed an American town on the evening of June 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be one of the dumbest posters on this board. Takes everything literally. I hate when idiots are too dumb to know when someone is pulling their leg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a "game player" like you.  I tend to take people at their word.  They say it, they mean it.  Sarcasm, or "pulling your leg" seldom work in forums like this unless one uses a means to identify it as such.  If you don't know that, you are too dumb to post on one.  It's impossible to read minds over a wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know that if you say "gullible" real slow.......it sounds like "orange"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, clown.
Click to expand...


This is just his usual self....being stupid.


----------



## EverCurious

I've pondered this question briefly in the past myself.  Why were Japanese interred but not Germans?  The only thing I can come up with is national pride.  The Japanese were very prideful of their mother country, where as the German's in general were ashamed?  ~shrug~


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read or heard was the reasoning for the interment of Japanese on the west coast was because they knew who were spies but didn't want the Japanese to know they knew so they interred all of the Japanese.   Didn't really have to do with race per se except it was Japan that did bomb Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true it would have seemed like a better idea to leave the spies free and feed then fake info. Kind of like the media does to all the libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't so much as being worried about spies, though there were several, as it was about the fear of sabotage from the Japanese.  At that time there was palpable fear of a Japanese invasion of the West Coast and that the ones here would support it.  It was only after the war that we found out that neither Japan or Germany had any invasion plans for the U.S.
> 
> Japanese internment IS a black mark in our history, but at the time it was a reasonable action to take in defense of our country.  The "Japanese Threat" was real in the lives of the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My father's cousin was a guard in a Japanese internment camp during WWII.  He has passed now but I remember him talking about it.  He said that for the most part they treated the internees with respect and humanely.  He also felt it was necessary.
> 
> Let us also not forget we interned about 10,000 German and Italian Americans during the war.
> 
> You have to remember we were at war with Japan, Germany and Italy. A declared war.
Click to expand...



It is NEVER necessary to intern innocent American citizens.

Supporters make it sound so nice and respectable.  Ignoring the fact that they lost everything - their savings, assets, jobs, property.  That they were forced to live in substandard conditions.  That despite the fact that their country turned on them, they did not turn on their country.

You don't do that to American citizens.


----------



## rightwinger

EverCurious said:


> I've pondered this question briefly in the past myself.  Why were Japanese interred but not Germans?  The only thing I can come up with is national pride.  The Japanese were very prideful of their mother country, where as the German's in general were ashamed?  ~shrug~



You have to understand....times change and so do people

The Japanese of 1942 were sneaky, cunning and wanted to kill us in our sleep
Today, they make cool cars, nice Sushi and teach us wax on/wax off


----------



## EverCurious

Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.


----------



## rightwinger

EverCurious said:


> Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.



Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942






You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe


----------



## Disir

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)



The Japanese had been able to farm in California better than others.  The internment provided the ability to confiscate that land.  The Germans and Italians were also rounded up.  And committees were created where people could use rumors or economic motives to destroy families and business.  I'm sure you have encountered gossip mongers irl and these were the people deciding the fate of others. There were no clear lines based on evidence.  

There was no legitimate national security function.  In fact, Earl Warren would later apologize.


----------



## rightwinger

This is 1942 America

1. Blacks were still segregated in the south, lynchings were abundant
2. Women had recently gotten the right to vote
3. Immigrants were separated into neighborhoods

They were supposed to care if some sneaky Japs who had just attacked us at Pearl Harbor were rounded up for our safety?


----------



## gipper

protectionist said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can assure us that without the internment, no harm would have come to Americans ?  If so, please tell us how you can know that.
Click to expand...

Remember this?

_They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety._


----------



## gipper

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
Click to expand...

That's for sure, but he was a lying scumbag.


----------



## TNHarley

gipper said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can assure us that without the internment, no harm would have come to Americans ?  If so, please tell us how you can know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> _They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety._
Click to expand...

That was basically my reply to him as well


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pondered this question briefly in the past myself.  Why were Japanese interred but not Germans?  The only thing I can come up with is national pride.  The Japanese were very prideful of their mother country, where as the German's in general were ashamed?  ~shrug~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand....times change and so do people
> 
> The Japanese of 1942 were sneaky, cunning and wanted to kill us in our sleep
> Today, they make cool cars, nice Sushi and teach us wax on/wax off
Click to expand...


Only as long as we occupy them, we leave and it's back to kamikaze time on Pear Harbor.. 

They are just waiting us out 


.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pondered this question briefly in the past myself.  Why were Japanese interred but not Germans?  The only thing I can come up with is national pride.  The Japanese were very prideful of their mother country, where as the German's in general were ashamed?  ~shrug~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand....times change and so do people
> 
> The Japanese of 1942 were sneaky, cunning and wanted to kill us in our sleep
> Today, they make cool cars, nice Sushi and teach us wax on/wax off
Click to expand...

You and your buddies FDR and Truman have much in common...racism for one.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can assure us that without the internment, no harm would have come to Americans ?  If so, please tell us how you can know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> _They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety._
Click to expand...


Remember this


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
Click to expand...

More racism!!!


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese internment was bullshit. I cant believe the SC sided with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can assure us that without the internment, no harm would have come to Americans ?  If so, please tell us how you can know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> _They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember this
Click to expand...

Are you so dumb that you easily get duped by propaganda?

I think you are.


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pondered this question briefly in the past myself.  Why were Japanese interred but not Germans?  The only thing I can come up with is national pride.  The Japanese were very prideful of their mother country, where as the German's in general were ashamed?  ~shrug~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand....times change and so do people
> 
> The Japanese of 1942 were sneaky, cunning and wanted to kill us in our sleep
> Today, they make cool cars, nice Sushi and teach us wax on/wax off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only as long as we occupy them, we leave and it's back to kamikaze time on Pear Harbor..
> 
> They are just waiting us out
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


In 1942 you could not trust the Japanese. They had just attacked us. They were sneaky, hated America, and were spying behind our backs

Nobody complained about locking them up


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racism!!!
Click to expand...


Racism?
1942 America was blatantly racist
Why should the Japs be any different?

Americans were taught to fear the Japanese as monsters.......you want these monsters running around your neighborhood?


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
Click to expand...

You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> This is 1942 America
> 
> 1. Blacks were still segregated in the south, lynchings were abundant
> 2. Women had recently gotten the right to vote
> 3. Immigrants were separated into neighborhoods
> 
> They were supposed to care if some sneaky Japs who had just attacked us at Pearl Harbor were rounded up for our safety?




This is 2017 America

1. Blacks are still segregated in the *North*,  *Racism* is still abundant in the *north*

2. *Mexicans* were separated into neighborhoods* on their own and have no desire to Americanize* 



Their I fixed it for you,  you're welcome 


.


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1942 America
> 
> 1. Blacks were still segregated in the south, lynchings were abundant
> 2. Women had recently gotten the right to vote
> 3. Immigrants were separated into neighborhoods
> 
> They were supposed to care if some sneaky Japs who had just attacked us at Pearl Harbor were rounded up for our safety?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 America
> 
> 1. Blacks are still segregated in the *North*,  *Racism* is still abundant in the *north*
> 
> 2. *Mexicans* were separated into neighborhoods* on their own and have no desire to Americanize*
> 
> 
> 
> Their I fixed it for you,  you're welcome
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Shit yea........and you guys want to lock them up
Just like 1942


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
We were at war


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look stereo types...  How lefty typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
Click to expand...

A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.


----------



## Crixus

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)





Dunno, weren't they all US citizens ?


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.
Click to expand...


The sneaky Japs instigated it when they attacked us at Pearl Harbor

That is why they needed to be rounded up. To keep us safe


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Japs are not like the Japs of 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this guy running around your neighborhood?
> I sure don't. Lets lock them up to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.
Click to expand...

Japan started the war before FDR was even elected. They invaded China in 1931.


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> It is NEVER necessary to intern innocent American citizens.
> 
> Supporters make it sound so nice and respectable.  Ignoring the fact that they lost everything - their savings, assets, jobs, property.  That they were forced to live in substandard conditions.  That despite the fact that their country turned on them, they did not turn on their country.
> 
> You don't do that to American citizens.



War is never respectable.  Political correctness goes out the window when the bombs drop.  

The country did not turn on them.  That is an exaggeration. They rounded them up and put them in interment camps.  They were treated well in the camps and some of them even served in the US Army.  The government made some reparations after the war.  That is a whole lot different than what the Japanese or the Germans did to anybody they felt was a threat.  

It is easy for stupid politically correct brainwashed Americans nowadays to second guess the actions of the government during a time of a massive war.  Like saying we should have dropped the atom bomb or fire bombed Dresden or whatever. Have you ever served in a war?

Roosevelt was a Liberal and a Democrat and he made the hard choices for the country.  He would have felt that the Liberals nowadays are weak minded pussies.

If you want to bitch about treating Americans like shit during war then bitch about the Civil War.  Among many other atrocities the filthy Union Army told all the Jews to get out of Tennessee.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan started the war before FDR was even elected. They invaded China in 1931.
Click to expand...


That was our view of Japan in 1942

Not the nice Japanese who build our cars and teach our kids "wax on/wax off" but the sneaky, vicious Japs who were raping millions in Nanking and bayonetting babies as they marched

Why wouldn't we lock them up?




.


----------



## protectionist

Crixus said:


> Dunno, weren't they all US citizens ?


Citizens or not, national security is the question.  Some Muslim terrorists who attack us are US citizens, and even US military officers (ex. Major Nidal Hasan, US Army - the Fort Hood shooter)


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> It is NEVER necessary to intern innocent American citizens.
> 
> Supporters make it sound so nice and respectable.  Ignoring the fact that they lost everything - their savings, assets, jobs, property.  That they were forced to live in substandard conditions.  That despite the fact that their country turned on them, they did not turn on their country.
> 
> You don't do that to American citizens.


Major Nidal Hasan (who killed 13 US soldiers, and wounded 38, in Fort Hood TX in 2009) is an American citizen + he was a US Army officer of considerable rank)  Do you think it is proper for Obama to have allowed him to carry on all his open jihadist rantings, for months prior to the massacre ?.. against the will of all the Army brass, who requested his dishonorable discharge (at the very least)

As for the World War II Japanese-Americans, As I said in the OP, you cannot determine if it was necessary to intern them because you can never know what would have occured if they had not been interned.  We will simply never know (including you).


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> More racism!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan started the war before FDR was even elected. They invaded China in 1931.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Crixus

protectionist said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, weren't they all US citizens ?
> 
> 
> 
> Citizens or not, national security is the question.  Some Muslim terrorists who attack us are US citizens, and even Us military officers (ex. Major Nidal Hasan, US Army - the Fort Hood shooter)
Click to expand...



To me it seems like a battle of hearts and minds. Typically the the muslims who come here are good folks. They may agree with jihad and all that, but most don't be im looking bunking. You have to admit, radical muslims tend to kill other muslims more then or as much as anyone else. My grand Father knew an American Japanese soldier back during ww2. Good guy, but no one trusted him or the others at all. Not saying toss al muslims in the grinder to proved loyalty, but if giving a chance I'm thinking most typical Muslims would jump at the chance to "do their part" as Americans if given a chance.


----------



## protectionist

Disir said:


> The Japanese had been able to farm in California better than others.  The internment provided the ability to confiscate that land.  The Germans and Italians were also rounded up.  And committees were created where people could use rumors or economic motives to destroy families and business.  I'm sure you have encountered gossip mongers irl and these were the people deciding the fate of others. There were no clear lines based on evidence.
> 
> There was no legitimate national security function.


You have NO WAY of determining that.  ZERO.  Makes no difference who apologizes and who doesn't.


----------



## protectionist

Crixus said:


> To me it seems like a battle of hearts and minds. Typically the the muslims who come here are good folks. They may agree with jihad and all that, but most don't be im looking bunking. You have to admit, radical muslims tend to kill other muslims more then or as much as anyone else. My grand Father knew an American Japanese soldier back during ww2. Good guy, but no one trusted him or the others at all. Not saying toss al muslims in the grinder to proved loyalty, but if giving a chance I'm thinking most typical Muslims would jump at the chance to "do their part" as Americans if given a chance.


No doubt "most" Muslims are OK.  But the word "most" means more than half.  And it only takes a hndful of Muslims who are jihadist to wreak catastrophe >  19 killed 3000 on 9/11, One killed 13 in Fort Hood.  One killed 49 in the Pulse Club.  The problem is the Koran which advocates (if not commands) Muslims to kill non-Muslims. 

Reality check >  This jihad has been going on for 1400 years.  It's not going to stop unless we stop it.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan started the war before FDR was even elected. They invaded China in 1931.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

So, how did FDR instigate the war if it was already in progress before he became President?
By the way, Germany was responsible for sinking 17 US merchant ships before the war officially began.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NEVER necessary to intern innocent American citizens.
> 
> Supporters make it sound so nice and respectable.  Ignoring the fact that they lost everything - their savings, assets, jobs, property.  That they were forced to live in substandard conditions.  That despite the fact that their country turned on them, they did not turn on their country.
> 
> You don't do that to American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Major Nidal Hasan (who killed 13 US soldiers, and wounded 38, in Fort Hood TX in 2009) is an American citizen + he was a US Army officer of considerable rank)  Do you think it is proper for Obama to have allowed him to carry on all his open jihadist rantings, for months prior to the massacre ?.. against the will of all the Army brass, who requested his dishonorable discharge (at the very least)
Click to expand...


How many people did Dylan Roof kill?  Do you think we should intern crazy rightwing gun nuts?  Or...is only some flavors you want to intern?



> As for the World War II Japanese-Americans, As I said in the OP, you cannot determine if it was necessary to intern them because you can never know what would have occured if they had not been interned.  We will simply never know (including you).



Bull.  Interning didn't do a thing, by destroy the lives of INNOCENT AMERICAN citizens.  If you think it's so great, please feel free to have all your assets confiscated, your property taken, and live in a horse-stall refurbished into an apartment for an undertermined number of years.

I'm waiting.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> It is NEVER necessary to intern innocent American citizens.
> 
> Supporters make it sound so nice and respectable.  Ignoring the fact that they lost everything - their savings, assets, jobs, property.  That they were forced to live in substandard conditions.  That despite the fact that their country turned on them, they did not turn on their country.
> 
> You don't do that to American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War is never respectable.  Political correctness goes out the window when the bombs drop.
> 
> The country did not turn on them.  That is an exaggeration. They rounded them up and put them in interment camps.  They were treated well in the camps and some of them even served in the US Army.  The government made some reparations after the war.  That is a whole lot different than what the Japanese or the Germans did to anybody they felt was a threat.
> 
> It is easy for stupid politically correct brainwashed Americans nowadays to second guess the actions of the government during a time of a massive war.  Like saying we should have dropped the atom bomb or fire bombed Dresden or whatever. Have you ever served in a war?
> 
> Roosevelt was a Liberal and a Democrat and he made the hard choices for the country.  He would have felt that the Liberals nowadays are weak minded pussies.
> 
> If you want to bitch about treating Americans like shit during war then bitch about the Civil War.  Among many other atrocities the filthy Union Army told all the Jews to get out of Tennessee.
Click to expand...


Oh my goodness.  All of a sudden the RIGHTS of INNOCENT AMERICAN CITIZENS  becomes "Political Correctness".


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism?
> 1942 America was blatantly racist
> Why should the Japs be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> You justify racism imposed by force by the criminal FDR, because you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no criminal...he kept us safe from the Japanese
> We were at war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war he instigated and made sure to keep going, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands...but you think that admirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan started the war before FDR was even elected. They invaded China in 1931.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was our view of Japan in 1942
> 
> Not the nice Japanese who build our cars and teach our kids "wax on/wax off" but the sneaky, vicious Japs who were raping millions in Nanking and bayonetting babies as they marched
> 
> Why wouldn't we lock them up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Good job Rightwinger...you've certainly got the rhetoric accurate.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, weren't they all US citizens ?
> 
> 
> 
> Citizens or not, national security is the question.  Some Muslim terrorists who attack us are US citizens, and even US military officers (ex. Major Nidal Hasan, US Army - the Fort Hood shooter)
Click to expand...


Dylan Roof is an American citizen.


----------



## Coyote

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  *Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK*.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.



I think you're confusing liberals with conservatives here.  Rounding up innocent American citizens is NOT ok.  Unless you're a conservative like the OP and his batshit crazy buddies.


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.  All of a sudden the RIGHTS of INNOCENT AMERICAN CITIZENS  becomes "Political Correctness".



You mean like when the filthy ass Liberals take away my Constitutional right to keep and bear arms?  How about stealing my hard earned money and give it away to the filthy welfare queens?

The fucking oppressive government can do anything it wants any time it wants.  Nobody in the government has ever really cared about protecting the rights of innocent Americans, especially during a world war.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Coyote said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  *Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK*.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing liberals with conservatives here.  Rounding up innocent American citizens is NOT ok.  Unless you're a conservative like the OP and his batshit crazy buddies.
Click to expand...


Fair enough....

Revision:

"Liberals like RW are batshit crazy I tell you."


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.  All of a sudden the RIGHTS of INNOCENT AMERICAN CITIZENS  becomes "Political Correctness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when the filthy ass Liberals take away my Constitutional right to keep and bear arms?  How about stealing my hard earned money and give it away to the filthy welfare queens?
Click to expand...


Do you have firearms?  I do.  I'm exercising my Constitutional right.

Why do you want to remove basic rights and freedoms from American citizens?  



> The fucking oppressive government can do anything it wants any time it wants.  Nobody in the government has ever really cares about protecting the rights of innocent Americans, especially during a world war.



Really...are you free to walk around your neighborhood?  Drive to another city?  Apply for a job?  Do you own a gun?  Can you stand in front of your town courthouse and pray out loud?  Can you hand out pamphlets?  Can you demonstrate outside your local PP clinic protesting abortion?

You're so oppressed.

Let me  know when you volunteer to have everything confiscated and be interned.


----------



## Coyote

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  *Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK*.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing liberals with conservatives here.  Rounding up innocent American citizens is NOT ok.  Unless you're a conservative like the OP and his batshit crazy buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough....
> 
> Revision:
> 
> "Liberals like RW are batshit crazy I tell you."
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.  All of a sudden the RIGHTS of INNOCENT AMERICAN CITIZENS  becomes "Political Correctness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when the filthy ass Liberals take away my Constitutional right to keep and bear arms?  How about stealing my hard earned money and give it away to the filthy welfare queens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have firearms?  I do.  I'm exercising my Constitutional right.
> 
> Why do you want to remove basic rights and freedoms from American citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking oppressive government can do anything it wants any time it wants.  Nobody in the government has ever really cares about protecting the rights of innocent Americans, especially during a world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really...are you free to walk around your neighborhood?  Drive to another city?  Apply for a job?  Do you own a gun?  Can you stand in front of your town courthouse and pray out loud?  Can you hand out pamphlets?  Can you demonstrate outside your local PP clinic protesting abortion?
> 
> You're so oppressed.
> 
> Let me  know when you volunteer to have everything confiscated and be interned.
Click to expand...



This is an oppressive country in many ways with this bloated out of control filthy ass government we have. Fortunately I live in a state that somewhat protects my Constitutional rights to keep and bear arms but there are several states where those rights are massively abused.  Most of the Federal firearm regulations are abusive as hell.

During WWII your kind of Libtards that all voted for that asshole Roosevelt would have argued that since the American Japs were not sent to gas chambers then they really had nothing much to bitch about.  You would have argued it was for security just like you idiots argue that restricting firearms is for our security.


----------



## gipper

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.


Good point, but we all know LWNJs would hate FDR if he were an R.


----------



## Freewill

gipper said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, but we all know LWNJs would hate FDR if he were an R.
Click to expand...

He was an  R.  Remember they all switched sides sometime after the civil war?


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.  All of a sudden the RIGHTS of INNOCENT AMERICAN CITIZENS  becomes "Political Correctness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when the filthy ass Liberals take away my Constitutional right to keep and bear arms?  How about stealing my hard earned money and give it away to the filthy welfare queens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have firearms?  I do.  I'm exercising my Constitutional right.
> 
> Why do you want to remove basic rights and freedoms from American citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking oppressive government can do anything it wants any time it wants.  Nobody in the government has ever really cares about protecting the rights of innocent Americans, especially during a world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really...are you free to walk around your neighborhood?  Drive to another city?  Apply for a job?  Do you own a gun?  Can you stand in front of your town courthouse and pray out loud?  Can you hand out pamphlets?  Can you demonstrate outside your local PP clinic protesting abortion?
> 
> You're so oppressed.
> 
> Let me  know when you volunteer to have everything confiscated and be interned.
Click to expand...



You really need to reassess your convictions.  First you argue that the government was oppressive then you argue that it ain't.

Grow a backbone and stick to your convictions.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.  All of a sudden the RIGHTS of INNOCENT AMERICAN CITIZENS  becomes "Political Correctness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when the filthy ass Liberals take away my Constitutional right to keep and bear arms?  How about stealing my hard earned money and give it away to the filthy welfare queens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have firearms?  I do.  I'm exercising my Constitutional right.
> 
> Why do you want to remove basic rights and freedoms from American citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking oppressive government can do anything it wants any time it wants.  Nobody in the government has ever really cares about protecting the rights of innocent Americans, especially during a world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really...are you free to walk around your neighborhood?  Drive to another city?  Apply for a job?  Do you own a gun?  Can you stand in front of your town courthouse and pray out loud?  Can you hand out pamphlets?  Can you demonstrate outside your local PP clinic protesting abortion?
> 
> You're so oppressed.
> 
> Let me  know when you volunteer to have everything confiscated and be interned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to reassess your convictions.  First you argue that the government was oppressive then you argue that it ain't.
> 
> Grow a backbone and stick to your convictions.
Click to expand...


You seem to be arguing it's always oppressive.  It's not.  It cycles.  Interning American citizens is an example of oppressive government.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)



And by 'we' you mean those of you who adore the idea of pissing on the U.S. Constitution- in particular the Bill of Rights


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> You seem to be arguing it's always oppressive.  It's not.  It cycles.  Interning American citizens is an example of oppressive government.



You stupid Libtards love government oppression when it furthers your vile Left agenda and you sound like fools with your hypocritical bullshit when you complain about things like Japanese interment.

The Liberals put Roosevelt in power and he did the oppressive Liberal thing.   Don't bitch about it Moon Bat.

What you should be bitching about if you really believe in Liberty is women killing children on demand, tremendous government regulations that controls every aspect of our lives, anti Constitutional laws and high taxation, which is just another form of slavery.


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Liberals are batshit crazy I tell you.  Rounding up American citizens who had done NOTHIING wrong is OK.  Rounding up illegal aliens whose first act in our country was to break our laws.....  immoral.


We have not learned much in 75 years

We still want to punish Mexicans and Muslims for the actions of a few


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> You seem to be arguing it's always oppressive.  It's not.  It cycles.  Interning American citizens is an example of oppressive government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid Libtards love government oppression when it furthers your vile Left agenda and you sound like fools with your hypocritical bullshit when you complain about things like Japanese interment.
> 
> The Liberals put Roosevelt in power and he did the oppressive Liberal thing.   Don't bitch about it Moon Bat.
> 
> What you should be bitching about if you really believe in Liberty is women killing children on demand, tremendous government regulations that controls every aspect of our lives, anti Constitutional laws and high taxation, which is just another form of slavery.
Click to expand...



You are pathetic if you are going to whine about "government oppression" in this country.  Visit Saudi Arabia, Iran, Russia, Afghanistan, China, North Korea and then come back.

I don't CARE who put Roosevelt in power - conservatives and liberals alike supported the internment- the effing court upheld it.  AND IT WAS WRONG.

A handful of people opposed it and their voices were drown out by the fearful who were perfectly willing the strip the rights from other American citizens, but not themselves.


----------



## rightwinger

Locking up Japanese was patriotic

What passed for patriotism in 1942


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Locking up Japanese was patriotic
> 
> What passed for patriotism in 1942


If only we could get you locked up.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locking up Japanese was patriotic
> 
> What passed for patriotism in 1942
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could get you locked up.
Click to expand...

I'm not Japanese


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locking up Japanese was patriotic
> 
> What passed for patriotism in 1942
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could get you locked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not Japanese
Click to expand...

Right.  You're an idiot.


----------



## longknife

Ignoring all the deflection and diversion:

I will repeat. The Japanese in my neighborhood who were interned actually held no anger over it. In fact, they all thought it was to be expected and knew that Europeans in Japan were treated far worse. While those in Japan lost everything, the Japanese here returned to their homes and businesses.

And never forget, thousands of young Japanese in the internment camps leaped at the chance to enter the army and form one of the most highly decorated of all units serving against the Axis Powers.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locking up Japanese was patriotic
> 
> What passed for patriotism in 1942
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could get you locked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not Japanese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


I am not...

Mother had me tested


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> Ignoring all the deflection and diversion:
> 
> I will repeat. The Japanese in my neighborhood who were interned actually held no anger over it. In fact, they all thought it was to be expected and knew that Europeans in Japan were treated far worse. While those in Japan lost everything, the Japanese here returned to their homes and businesses.
> 
> And never forget, thousands of young Japanese in the internment camps leaped at the chance to enter the army and form one of the most highly decorated of all units serving against the Axis Powers.



So I'm assuming you are willing to have all your assets and property confiscated, your family rounded up and sent to live for an undetermined number of years in a converted horse stall?

They didn't do it because of...but despite the fact we treated them like shit.


----------



## rightwinger

Looking back 75 years....yea, it was a horrible thing to do

Looking at it in terms of 1942 America a few months after Pearl Harbor....it made a lot of sense


----------



## Camp

Military officials and especially commanders were immediately subjected to investigations and commissions to ascertain whether any of them were culpable for negligence or dereliction of duty after Pearl Harbor.  While this was going on, and blame was being aimed at some of those top commanders, Lt. Gen. John L. DeWitt held the position of being the military commander in charge and responsible for keeping the west coast of the United States secure from attack and sabotage during a time of declared war and hostilities.
Blaming various politicians, ideologies, concepts, and sociological circumstances are kind of irrelevant. Gen. DeWitt had one major consideration. That consideration was ensuring the security of the west coast and all the military operations that would depend on his actions to keep those operations safe from Japanese interference, sabotage, etc.  The General was in favor of removal and internment. He was the only opinion that really mattered. No one, not even FDR would argue with the commander on the ground and in charge of the west coast's security would dare go against his opinion and decision.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> How many people did Dylan Roof kill?  Do you think we should intern crazy rightwing gun nuts?  Or...is only some flavors you want to intern?
> 
> Bull.  Interning didn't do a thing, by destroy the lives of INNOCENT AMERICAN citizens.  If you think it's so great, please feel free to have all your assets confiscated, your property taken, and live in a horse-stall refurbished into an apartment for an undertermined number of years.
> 
> I'm waiting.


1.  That wasn't the question.  I AM the one who is waiting  - for your answer to >>  Do you think it is proper for Obama to have allowed Major Nidal Hasan to carry on all his open jihadist rantings, for months prior to the massacre ?.. against the will of all the Army brass, who requested his dishonorable discharge (at the very least)

2.  No, it is NOT "bull" (and you know it)

3.  I didn't say it was great (you said that).  I only said there is no way to determine what would have occured if there had been no internment. That is a FACT, and you cannot dispute it.

I'm waiting.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Looking back 75 years....yea, it was a horrible thing to do
> 
> Looking at it in terms of 1942 America a few months after Pearl Harbor....it made a lot of sense


75 years does not make a horrible but sensible thing become only horrible.  It was sensible then. It is sensible now.  Just as the Muslim ban is sensible.


----------



## longknife

Coyote said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring all the deflection and diversion:
> 
> I will repeat. The Japanese in my neighborhood who were interned actually held no anger over it. In fact, they all thought it was to be expected and knew that Europeans in Japan were treated far worse. While those in Japan lost everything, the Japanese here returned to their homes and businesses.
> 
> And never forget, thousands of young Japanese in the internment camps leaped at the chance to enter the army and form one of the most highly decorated of all units serving against the Axis Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming you are willing to have all your assets and property confiscated, your family rounded up and sent to live for an undetermined number of years in a converted horse stall?
> 
> They didn't do it because of...but despite the fact we treated them like shit.
Click to expand...


Their property WAS NOT confiscated. Their time in the camps was not comfortable but they were treated with respect.

Provide one single link proving different.

Just curious. Were you alive then?


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Ignoring all the deflection and diversion:
> 
> I will repeat. The Japanese in my neighborhood who were interned actually held no anger over it. In fact, they all thought it was to be expected and knew that Europeans in Japan were treated far worse. While those in Japan lost everything, the Japanese here returned to their homes and businesses.
> 
> And never forget, thousands of young Japanese in the internment camps leaped at the chance to enter the army and form one of the most highly decorated of all units serving against the Axis Powers.



Well that is a bit of revisionist history. 

The internment order was a blight on FDR's record. But I do know it was popular on the West Coast at the time. 

But most Japanese were not able to return to their homes and business's- because most of them lost their homes and business's while they were interned.  A few lucky ones were able to make arrangements with friendly neighbors to help pay their property taxes and mortgages while they were interned, but even those who managed to keep their property, often returned to find them in ruins.

And yes-  thousands of  patriotic Americans of Japanese descent did jump at the chance to volunteer to defend America.

But they were Americans- not Japanese.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring all the deflection and diversion:
> 
> I will repeat. The Japanese in my neighborhood who were interned actually held no anger over it. In fact, they all thought it was to be expected and knew that Europeans in Japan were treated far worse. While those in Japan lost everything, the Japanese here returned to their homes and businesses.
> 
> And never forget, thousands of young Japanese in the internment camps leaped at the chance to enter the army and form one of the most highly decorated of all units serving against the Axis Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming you are willing to have all your assets and property confiscated, your family rounded up and sent to live for an undetermined number of years in a converted horse stall?
> 
> They didn't do it because of...but despite the fact we treated them like shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their property WAS NOT confiscated. Their time in the camps was not comfortable but they were treated with respect.
> 
> Provide one single link proving different.
> 
> Just curious. Were you alive then?
Click to expand...


Their property was not 'confiscated'- but unless they were able to make arrangements prior to being interned(not always possible) they lost their homes due to either being seized for failure to pay property taxes, or for failure to pay their mortgages(or rent in the case of business's).

As far as being 'treated with respect'- the accounts vary- but I don't see being housed in horse stalls at Tanforan Raceway to be 'respect'. 

While they were interned at the camps they were not treated horribly- like Germans and Japanese did in their concentration camps- but they were not treated as white Americans were treated. 

Internment of Japanese Americans - Wikipedia


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> [
> 3.  I didn't say it was great (you said that).  I only said there is no way to determine what would have occured if there had been no internment. That is a FACT, and you cannot dispute it.
> .



Actually we do know. 

Because Hawaii didn't put all of its Americans of Japanese descent in internment camps. 

And even though Hawaii was on the front lines in 1942, the Japanese Americans in Hawaii were not a threat to the United States- and instead ended up volunteering to fight to defend our country.

What we don't know is how much better the U.S. would have done in WW2 if they had not internment Americans whose parents had come from Japan- Japanese were amongst the most productive farmers in California, and ran hundreds of successful small business's- their sons volunteered and were brave soldiers fighting for America.

Who knows how much better we could have feed America if our citizens had not been interned? Who knows how many more Americans would have volunteered to fight for America if their parents were not interned?

We don't know- and that is a fact.


----------



## Syriusly

Camp said:


> Military officials and especially commanders were immediately subjected to investigations and commissions to ascertain whether any of them were culpable for negligence or dereliction of duty after Pearl Harbor.  While this was going on, and blame was being aimed at some of those top commanders, Lt. Gen. John L. DeWitt held the position of being the military commander in charge and responsible for keeping the west coast of the United States secure from attack and sabotage during a time of declared war and hostilities.
> Blaming various politicians, ideologies, concepts, and sociological circumstances are kind of irrelevant. Gen. DeWitt had one major consideration. That consideration was ensuring the security of the west coast and all the military operations that would depend on his actions to keep those operations safe from Japanese interference, sabotage, etc.  The General was in favor of removal and internment. He was the only opinion that really mattered. No one, not even FDR would argue with the commander on the ground and in charge of the west coast's security would dare go against his opinion and decision.



I am willing to presume that Gen. De Witt operated from a position of doing what he felt was best for the safety of the United States.  But Hawaii showed that really wasn't necessary. 

That being said- he and FDR actually did violate the Constitution- regardless of what the Supreme Court said. And we should remember that.


----------



## Syriusly

rightwinger said:


> Looking back 75 years....yea, it was a horrible thing to do
> 
> Looking at it in terms of 1942 America a few months after Pearl Harbor....it made a lot of sense



I am hesitant to judge people of 1942- Americans were scared. 

But- there were lots of Americans who also questioned at the time both the legality of locking up American citizens- and the morality of locking up American citizens.

The best we can do now is look back at those times and hope we learned something from them.


----------



## Muhammed

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


 The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.

FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.


----------



## rightwinger

Syriusly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back 75 years....yea, it was a horrible thing to do
> 
> Looking at it in terms of 1942 America a few months after Pearl Harbor....it made a lot of sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hesitant to judge people of 1942- Americans were scared.
> 
> But- there were lots of Americans who also questioned at the time both the legality of locking up American citizens- and the morality of locking up American citizens.
> 
> The best we can do now is look back at those times and hope we learned something from them.
Click to expand...


1942 America was not only scared, they were racist and sexist

You couldn't even get an anti-lynching law passed in America in 1942. Do you think they cared about the rights of some Japanese?


----------



## Camp

Muhammed said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
Click to expand...

It's the fault of evil Americans who elected him to be President four times. They were unfairly influenced by his guidance through the Great Depression and wartime leadership.


----------



## Syriusly

Muhammed said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
Click to expand...


Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.

There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.

As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo. 

That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.


----------



## Syriusly

rightwinger said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back 75 years....yea, it was a horrible thing to do
> 
> Looking at it in terms of 1942 America a few months after Pearl Harbor....it made a lot of sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hesitant to judge people of 1942- Americans were scared.
> 
> But- there were lots of Americans who also questioned at the time both the legality of locking up American citizens- and the morality of locking up American citizens.
> 
> The best we can do now is look back at those times and hope we learned something from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America was not only scared, they were racist and sexist
> 
> You couldn't even get an anti-lynching law passed in America in 1942. Do you think they cared about the rights of some Japanese?
Click to expand...


Sure- by our standards America- and the virtually the entire world- was racist and sexist in 1942.

Certainly racism had a lot to do with it- especially the racism on the West Coast against Japanese(and Chinese)- which really was more extreme than on the East Coast(on the East Coast racism against African Americans was more extreme than on the West Coast- both have a lot to do with economics)

Once again- I say the best thing we can do is try to learn from our experience and reject assholes like Protectionist who thinks that mass internment of Americans was - and would be- a very good thing.


----------



## Muhammed

Syriusly said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
Click to expand...

He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.


----------



## Syriusly

Muhammed said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
Click to expand...


Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?

I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.


----------



## Muhammed

Syriusly said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
Click to expand...

Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack. 

He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.


----------



## Syriusly

Muhammed said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
Click to expand...

'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.

Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us. 

_By the summer of 1940, as Germany conquered France, Americans supported the return of conscription. One national survey found that 67% of respondents believed that a German-Italian victory would endanger the United States, and that 71% supported "the immediate adoption of compulsory military training for all young men".[21] Similarly, a November 1942 survey of American high-school students found that 69% favored compulsory postwar military training.[22]


The World War I system served as a model for that of World War II. The 1940 STSA instituted national conscription in peacetime, requiring registration of all men between 21 and 35, with selection for one year's service by a national lottery. The term of service was extended by one year in August 1941. After Pearl Harbor the STSA was further amended (December 19, 1941), extending the term of service to the duration of the war and six months and requiring the registration of all men 18 to 64 years of age. In the massive draft of World War II, 49 million men were registered, 36 million classified[not in citation given], and 10 million inducted.[23] President Roosevelt's signing of the STSA on September 16, 1940, began the first peacetime draft in the United States. It also established the Selective Service System as an independent agency responsible for identifying and inducting young men into military service. Roosevelt named Hershey to head the Selective Service on July 31, 1941, where he remained until 1969.[20] This preparatory act came when other preparations, such as increased training and equipment production, had not yet been approved. Nevertheless, it served as the basis for the conscription programs that would continue to the present. The act set a cap of 900,000 men to be in training at any given time and limited military service to 12 months. An amendment increased this 18 more months in August 1941. Later legislation on December 20, 1942 amended the act to require all men from 18 to 64 to register, with those aged 20 to 44 being able for induction. 18 and 19 year olds were made liable for induction and the upper age limit for the draft was reduced to 37 beginning on November 13, 1942. Service commitments for inductees were set at the length of the war plus six months.[24] As manpower need increased during World War II, draftees were inducted into both the Marine Corps and the Army._


----------



## rightwinger

1942 American pecking order

1. White Christian males(not catholic)
2. White immigrants
3. White women
4. Catholics
5. Mexicans
6 Jews
7 Japs and Orientals
8. Indians
9. Negroes
100. Homosexuals


----------



## Muhammed

Syriusly said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.
> 
> Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us.
Click to expand...

When nations are at war and you give arms to one side and put economic sanctions on the other, you have involved yourself in the fucking war, of course they will view your behavior as an act of war. That's just common sense. If the US would have stayed neutral we would have never been involved. But FDR was hell bent on war and the wholesale slaughter of Americans.

FDR was a war pig.


----------



## Syriusly

Muhammed said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> 
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.
> 
> Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When nations are at war and you give arms to one side and put economic sanctions on the other, you have involved yourself in the fucking war, of course they will view your behavior as an act of war. That's just common sense. If the US would have stayed neutral we would have never been involved. But FDR was hell bent on war and the wholesale slaughter of Americans.
> 
> FDR was a war pig.
Click to expand...


Yeah- if the U.S. would have stayed neutral- Hitler could have finished what he started- or Stalin could have finished what Hitler started. 

Imperial Japan could have completed the conquest of China and SE Asia.

What a rosy world that would have been.

And of course- the United States would have been safe. Because a nuclear powered Nazi Germany- with the entire industry of Europe behind it-  would never have threatened the United States......


----------



## Picaro

Hawaii is a collection of islands, way out in the middle of nowhere, and heavily militarized already during WW II, a natural isolation camp, so claiming 'they weren't interned' is just ridiculously silly. Stay away from dope, people; it destroys your brain.


----------



## Picaro

Muhammed said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> 
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.
> 
> Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When nations are at war and you give arms to one side and put economic sanctions on the other, you have involved yourself in the fucking war, of course they will view your behavior as an act of war. That's just common sense. If the US would have stayed neutral we would have never been involved. But FDR was hell bent on war and the wholesale slaughter of Americans.
> 
> FDR was a war pig.
Click to expand...



lol ranting lunatics expounding on American evil. Always hilarious. lol


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> 1942 American pecking order
> 
> 1. White Christian males(not catholic)
> 2. White immigrants
> 3. White women
> 4. Catholics
> 5. Mexicans
> 6 Jews
> 7 Japs and Orientals
> 8. Indians
> 9. Negroes
> 100. Homosexuals



Typical leftist, always rating mentally ill homosexual fetishists far higher than they deserve.


----------



## Picaro

Muhammed said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- it was the 'fascist Democrats.....lol.
> 
> There was no Republican opposition to Japanese internment camps- the opposition was generally by faith based groups.
> 
> As far as FDR being one of the 'most evil tyrants in world history'- while I think that his internment of Americans will forever be a blight on his legacy- he brought America out of the Depression, brought social security to Americans, and led the United States to victory against real tyrants- Hitler, Mussolini, Tojo.
> 
> That you put him in the same league just shows your partisan blinders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
Click to expand...


Only in Looney Land is it Roosevelt who 'started WW II'. never mind both both Japan and Germany declared war on us. Cuz... Cuz DA JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Or Stalin, or Bush, or fill in the blank.


----------



## Picaro

Muhammed said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
Click to expand...



lol.

Do you have a blog?


----------



## Picaro

Isn't this about the 100th thread on this topic in the last year?


----------



## Muhammed

Picaro said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He enslaved Americans and used them as cannon fodder. He was an evil tyrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.
> 
> Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When nations are at war and you give arms to one side and put economic sanctions on the other, you have involved yourself in the fucking war, of course they will view your behavior as an act of war. That's just common sense. If the US would have stayed neutral we would have never been involved. But FDR was hell bent on war and the wholesale slaughter of Americans.
> 
> FDR was a war pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol ranting lunatics expounding on American evil. Always hilarious. lol
Click to expand...

Democrat evil, jackass.


----------



## Picaro

Muhammed said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- so FDR was an 'evil tyrant'- like Hitler- because FDR- like about a dozen American Presidents- used the draft to conscript Americans for the war- after the United States was attacked?
> 
> I guess we need more 'evil tyrants' like FDR then.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.
> 
> Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When nations are at war and you give arms to one side and put economic sanctions on the other, you have involved yourself in the fucking war, of course they will view your behavior as an act of war. That's just common sense. If the US would have stayed neutral we would have never been involved. But FDR was hell bent on war and the wholesale slaughter of Americans.
> 
> FDR was a war pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol ranting lunatics expounding on American evil. Always hilarious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat evil, jackass.
Click to expand...


Stop reading Ann Coulter's ridiculous books, moron.


----------



## Muhammed

Picaro said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The fascist Democrats put American into concentration camps during WWII. That is clearly illegal. They also re-instituted slavery in the USA. Those are facts.
> 
> FDR was one of the most evil tyrants in world history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> Do you have a blog?
Click to expand...

Get a library card.


----------



## Muhammed

Picaro said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he re-instituted slavery long before the Pearl Harbor attack.
> 
> He shouldn't have got the US into the war in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 'long'? A year and a half in advance- which really wasn't even long enough considering the aggression of Japan and Germany.
> 
> Yeah FDR- forced Japan to attack the mean Americans- and forced Germany and Italy to declare war on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When nations are at war and you give arms to one side and put economic sanctions on the other, you have involved yourself in the fucking war, of course they will view your behavior as an act of war. That's just common sense. If the US would have stayed neutral we would have never been involved. But FDR was hell bent on war and the wholesale slaughter of Americans.
> 
> FDR was a war pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol ranting lunatics expounding on American evil. Always hilarious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat evil, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop reading Ann Coulter's ridiculous books, moron.
Click to expand...

Try reading some books, jackass. Start with American history.


----------



## MaryL

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)





protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


When I  was a kid I wondered why we didn't inter all Italians or all Germans during WWII either. Just Japs. It's  all subjective. Why did a Muslim group kill more people on American soil  than  Japan and seemingly get away with it? Questions and even more questions.


----------



## Unkotare

TNHarley said:


> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.




Then you are missing something very important.


----------



## Unkotare

Derelict_Drvr said:


> ...at the time it was a reasonable action to take....




Completely wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
Click to expand...



Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was no military genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't argue with success
> 
> He turned the US from a third rate military power to the strongest military in history
Click to expand...



More ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be a joke?
Click to expand...


Nobody can question the effectiveness of internment in preventing future attacks
There were NONE after we locked up the Japanese


----------



## TNHarley

Unkotare said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
Click to expand...

do you ever say anything?


----------



## Picaro

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..


----------



## TNHarley

Picaro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
Click to expand...

I knew a few of them weren't but I didn't know it was that much.


----------



## Picaro

TNHarley said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a few of them weren't but I didn't know it was that much.
Click to expand...


Didn't look it up lately, but it's near that percentage somewhere.


----------



## Unkotare

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
Click to expand...



Yes


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody can question the effectiveness of internment in preventing future attacks
> There were NONE after we locked up the Japanese
Click to expand...








Lame joke no matter how many times you repeat it.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
Click to expand...





So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps? Is that what you think America is about?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody can question the effectiveness of internment in preventing future attacks
> There were NONE after we locked up the Japanese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame joke no matter how many times you repeat it.
Click to expand...


Now, if attacks continued after the Japanese were locked up, you could claim that internment did not stop the attacks

But since the attacks stopped AFTER we locked up the Japanese, you can't argue with success


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps? Is that what you think America is about?
Click to expand...


The Japanese were not innocent.

They were evil, sneaky and immensely loyal to their homeland. They needed to be stopped


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody can question the effectiveness of internment in preventing future attacks
> There were NONE after we locked up the Japanese
Click to expand...




You have to be joking, and the joke has grown old.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps? Is that what you think America is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Japanese were not innocent.
Click to expand...




The prisoners in FDR's concentration camps were. They were concentration camps, not POW camps.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps? Is that what you think America is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Japanese were not innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prisoners in FDR's concentration camps were. They were concentration camps, not POW camps.
Click to expand...


They were loyal to their emperor and were willing to do anything to bring down the United States
Spies, sabotage, insurrections...they needed to be stopped


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps? Is that what you think America is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Japanese were not innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prisoners in FDR's concentration camps were. They were concentration camps, not POW camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were loyal to their emperor and were willing to do anything to bring down the United States
> Spies, sabotage, insurrections...they needed to be stopped
Click to expand...




Who?


----------



## rightwinger

The Japanese were evil

It was in all the papers


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers





Which Japanese?


----------



## Unkotare

Ralph Carr 




Look it up


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
Click to expand...


Fail...try again


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail...try again
Click to expand...





Answer the question.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail...try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...


Fail




.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail...try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail
Click to expand...




The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail...try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.
Click to expand...


You need to try harder


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail...try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to try harder
Click to expand...




It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail...try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to try harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.
Click to expand...


You need to put more effort in your posts

Grown ups are talking in this thread


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to try harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put more effort in your posts
> 
> Grown ups are talking in this thread
Click to expand...







Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
Click to expand...



Well? Which Japanese?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to try harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put more effort in your posts
> 
> Grown ups are talking in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.
Click to expand...


Already answered...try reading the thread Junior


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Which Japanese?
Click to expand...


Imperial Japan killed as much as 10 million in China, and enslaved up to millions of Koreans, in the 1930's - 1940's.

But, I suppose Japan was just a nice peaceful state at the time.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are afraid to answer the question demonstrates that even you know your position is illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to try harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put more effort in your posts
> 
> Grown ups are talking in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered...
Click to expand...



And what was your answer?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to try harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put more effort in your posts
> 
> Grown ups are talking in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what was your answer?
Click to expand...


Fail....show some effort Junior


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese were evil
> 
> It was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Which Japanese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imperial Japan killed as much as 10 million in China, and enslaved up to millions of Koreans, in the 1930's - 1940's.
> 
> But, I suppose Japan was just a nice peaceful state at the time.
Click to expand...





Leave your straw man in the corner and answer the question. It seems the self-proclaimed 'adult' there lacks the stones for it.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would show more character for you to be a man and admit you were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put more effort in your posts
> 
> Grown ups are talking in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail....show some effort Junior
Click to expand...




I thought you said adults were talking. An adult would just answer the question.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put more effort in your posts
> 
> Grown ups are talking in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail....show some effort Junior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said adults were talking. An adult would just answer the question.
Click to expand...


Fail....try harder


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, be a grown up and answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already answered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail....show some effort Junior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said adults were talking. An adult would just answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail....try harder
Click to expand...




Hmmm... not very adult. Childish, in fact. This is where a real adult would suck it up and admit that your position was illogical and untenable from the beginning. Now, show some character, try to act like a man, and move on.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already answered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail....show some effort Junior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said adults were talking. An adult would just answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail....try harder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... not very adult. Childish, in fact. This is where a real adult would suck it up and admit that your position was illogical and untenable from the beginning. Now, show some character, try to act like a man, and move on.
Click to expand...


Try keeping up with the thread...it is not hard


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Try keeping up with the thread...it is not hard


What thread ?


----------



## danielpalos

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


We have a Second Amendment for "internal security".


----------



## Unkotare

Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism. 


It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:

Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.


----------



## Unkotare

Ralph Carr: Defender of Japanese Americans | Colorado Virtual Library


----------



## danielpalos

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pondered this question briefly in the past myself.  Why were Japanese interred but not Germans?  The only thing I can come up with is national pride.  The Japanese were very prideful of their mother country, where as the German's in general were ashamed?  ~shrug~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand....times change and so do people
> 
> The Japanese of 1942 were sneaky, cunning and wanted to kill us in our sleep
> Today, they make cool cars, nice Sushi and teach us wax on/wax off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only as long as we occupy them, we leave and it's back to kamikaze time on Pear Harbor..
> 
> They are just waiting us out
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

they may have lost all of their "honest kamikaze" contingents. 

now all they have is mundane.winds.


----------



## danielpalos

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1942 America
> 
> 1. Blacks were still segregated in the south, lynchings were abundant
> 2. Women had recently gotten the right to vote
> 3. Immigrants were separated into neighborhoods
> 
> They were supposed to care if some sneaky Japs who had just attacked us at Pearl Harbor were rounded up for our safety?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2017 America
> 
> 1. Blacks are still segregated in the *North*,  *Racism* is still abundant in the *north*
> 
> 2. *Mexicans* were separated into neighborhoods* on their own and have no desire to Americanize*
> 
> 
> 
> Their I fixed it for you,  you're welcome
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

2.  Those ones merely want a market friendly visa, instead of immigration.


----------



## protectionist

bear513 said:


> This is 2017 America
> 
> 1. Blacks are still segregated in the *North*,  *Racism* is still abundant in the *north*
> 
> 2. *Mexicans* were separated into neighborhoods* on their own and have no desire to Americanize*
> 
> Their I fixed it for you,  you're welcome



1.  Blacks are segregated into black neighborhoods now, just as they always have been, And all *by their own choice.*


----------



## danielpalos

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back 75 years....yea, it was a horrible thing to do
> 
> Looking at it in terms of 1942 America a few months after Pearl Harbor....it made a lot of sense
> 
> 
> 
> 75 years does not make a horrible but sensible thing become only horrible.  It was sensible then. It is sensible now.  Just as the Muslim ban is sensible.
Click to expand...

It was unConstitutional then, and is still unConstitutional now.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.



They deserved it

Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
NO attacks after they were locked up


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deserved it
> 
> Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
> NO attacks after they were locked up
Click to expand...


Ok, this is really necessary...how disappointing...

Someone who sort of, in any superficial way looks something like you, committed a crime recently. I hereby declare that you therefore are going to become a serial killer in the near future. It doesn't matter that you have never killed anyone and that I have no evidence you are going to. You are guilty before the fact anyway. The only way to protect society from a serial killer like you is to throw you into the deepest, darkest hole we can find. If you try to climb out of the hole, you will be shot and killed. After you have been locked in this deep, dark hole for a few years it will PROVE not only that you would have become a serial killer as predicted, but the effectiveness and justification for your imprisonment. According to your repeated comments on this thread, you cannot possibly object to this plan of action. RIGHT? 

You deserve it.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deserved it
> 
> Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
> NO attacks after they were locked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, this is really necessary...how disappointing...
> 
> Someone who sort of, in any superficial way looks something like you, committed a crime recently. I hereby declare that you therefore are going to become a serial killer in the near future. It doesn't matter that you have never killed anyone and that I have no evidence you are going to. You are guilty before the fact anyway. The only way to protect society from a serial killer like you is to throw you into the deepest, darkest hole we can find. If you try to climb out of the hole, you will be shot and killed. After you have been locked in this deep, dark hole for a few years it will PROVE not only that you would have become a serial killer as predicted, but the effectiveness and justification for your imprisonment. According to your repeated comments on this thread, you cannot possibly object to this plan of action. RIGHT?
> 
> You deserve it.
Click to expand...


Before Japanese internment.........Pearl Harbor
After internment.........No attacks

FDR kept us safe


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deserved it
> 
> Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
> NO attacks after they were locked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, this is really necessary...how disappointing...
> 
> Someone who sort of, in any superficial way looks something like you, committed a crime recently. I hereby declare that you therefore are going to become a serial killer in the near future. It doesn't matter that you have never killed anyone and that I have no evidence you are going to. You are guilty before the fact anyway. The only way to protect society from a serial killer like you is to throw you into the deepest, darkest hole we can find. If you try to climb out of the hole, you will be shot and killed. After you have been locked in this deep, dark hole for a few years it will PROVE not only that you would have become a serial killer as predicted, but the effectiveness and justification for your imprisonment. According to your repeated comments on this thread, you cannot possibly object to this plan of action. RIGHT?
> 
> You deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Japanese internment.........Pearl Harbor
> After internment.........No attacks
> 
> FDR kept us safe
Click to expand...



There have been crimes committed by those superficially similar to you. After you are thrown down into the hole, YOU will not commit any crimes. It will keep us safe.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deserved it
> 
> Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
> NO attacks after they were locked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, this is really necessary...how disappointing...
> 
> Someone who sort of, in any superficial way looks something like you, committed a crime recently. I hereby declare that you therefore are going to become a serial killer in the near future. It doesn't matter that you have never killed anyone and that I have no evidence you are going to. You are guilty before the fact anyway. The only way to protect society from a serial killer like you is to throw you into the deepest, darkest hole we can find. If you try to climb out of the hole, you will be shot and killed. After you have been locked in this deep, dark hole for a few years it will PROVE not only that you would have become a serial killer as predicted, but the effectiveness and justification for your imprisonment. According to your repeated comments on this thread, you cannot possibly object to this plan of action. RIGHT?
> 
> You deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Japanese internment.........Pearl Harbor
> After internment.........No attacks
> 
> FDR kept us safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There have been crimes committed by those superficially similar to you. After you are thrown down into the hole, YOU will not commit any crimes. It will keep us safe.
Click to expand...


Wrong


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deserved it
> 
> Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
> NO attacks after they were locked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, this is really necessary...how disappointing...
> 
> Someone who sort of, in any superficial way looks something like you, committed a crime recently. I hereby declare that you therefore are going to become a serial killer in the near future. It doesn't matter that you have never killed anyone and that I have no evidence you are going to. You are guilty before the fact anyway. The only way to protect society from a serial killer like you is to throw you into the deepest, darkest hole we can find. If you try to climb out of the hole, you will be shot and killed. After you have been locked in this deep, dark hole for a few years it will PROVE not only that you would have become a serial killer as predicted, but the effectiveness and justification for your imprisonment. According to your repeated comments on this thread, you cannot possibly object to this plan of action. RIGHT?
> 
> You deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Japanese internment.........Pearl Harbor
> After internment.........No attacks
> 
> FDR kept us safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There have been crimes committed by those superficially similar to you. After you are thrown down into the hole, YOU will not commit any crimes. It will keep us safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...





You contradict yourself.


----------



## namvet

check out the Niihau Incident that started the morning of the attack. might shed some light on the internment of the Japs


----------



## Unkotare

FYI, the word is "Japanese," for those of you who have trouble spelling.


----------



## Unkotare

namvet said:


> check out the Niihau ...




Check out Operation Pastorius, then think about fdr's priorities.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Anyone ever consider that the reason we locked up the Japanese and didn't lock up the Germans or the Italians is because the Germans and Italians looked like us, but the Japanese had different facial features?

You fear most what you understand least.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since the 'adult' is afraid to answer questions, I'll reiterate. The victims of the scumbag fdr's concentration camps were innocent of any crime or cause for the theft of their homes and property, the abrogation of their constitutional and human rights, and the scumbag fdr damn well knew that they presented no threat to the nation. No Japanese American citizen or permanent resident was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. Many brave, loyal Americans even volunteered to fight for America while imprisoned in fdr's concentration camps. They made up much of the 442nd, the most highly decorated unit in American military history. The best and bravest of our fellow Americans, along with their families - including the elderly, women, and young children - lived in concentration camps under threat of death for no reason other than economic opportunism and the scumbag fdr's vile and un-American racism.
> 
> 
> It is tragic that some people are so deeply ignorant of logic that it is necessary to say this, but:
> 
> Japanese American citizens and permanent residents on the West Coast did not participate in nor were responsible for the atrocities committed by the Japanese Imperial Army during the war. Anyone trying to draw a link of culpability based solely on shared ethnicity are as vile and morally bankrupt as fdr himself was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deserved it
> 
> Locking them up kept us safe.......History does not lie
> NO attacks after they were locked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, this is really necessary...how disappointing...
> 
> Someone who sort of, in any superficial way looks something like you, committed a crime recently. I hereby declare that you therefore are going to become a serial killer in the near future. It doesn't matter that you have never killed anyone and that I have no evidence you are going to. You are guilty before the fact anyway. The only way to protect society from a serial killer like you is to throw you into the deepest, darkest hole we can find. If you try to climb out of the hole, you will be shot and killed. After you have been locked in this deep, dark hole for a few years it will PROVE not only that you would have become a serial killer as predicted, but the effectiveness and justification for your imprisonment. According to your repeated comments on this thread, you cannot possibly object to this plan of action. RIGHT?
> 
> You deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Japanese internment.........Pearl Harbor
> After internment.........No attacks
> 
> FDR kept us safe
Click to expand...


What?  And yet you refuse to let Trump keep us safe


----------



## Wyatt earp

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone ever consider that the reason we locked up the Japanese and didn't lock up the Germans or the Italians is because the Germans and Italians looked like us, but the Japanese had different facial features?
> 
> You fear most what you understand least.




So now the left is on with racial profiling?


----------



## ABikerSailor

bear513 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever consider that the reason we locked up the Japanese and didn't lock up the Germans or the Italians is because the Germans and Italians looked like us, but the Japanese had different facial features?
> 
> You fear most what you understand least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the left is on with racial profiling?
Click to expand...


Never said I supported it.  Just said that was probably the reason for locking up the Japanese and not the Italians or the Germans.  The Japanese looked too different, and yeah, back then racial profiling was the way they did things.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ABikerSailor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever consider that the reason we locked up the Japanese and didn't lock up the Germans or the Italians is because the Germans and Italians looked like us, but the Japanese had different facial features?
> 
> You fear most what you understand least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the left is on with racial profiling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said I supported it.  Just said that was probably the reason for locking up the Japanese and not the Italians or the Germans.  The Japanese looked too different, and yeah, back then racial profiling was the way they did things.
Click to expand...



But you trying to straddle a fence,  this entire thread is dedicated to try to prove what FDR was right and what Trump is doing is wrong


----------



## ABikerSailor

bear513 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever consider that the reason we locked up the Japanese and didn't lock up the Germans or the Italians is because the Germans and Italians looked like us, but the Japanese had different facial features?
> 
> You fear most what you understand least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the left is on with racial profiling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said I supported it.  Just said that was probably the reason for locking up the Japanese and not the Italians or the Germans.  The Japanese looked too different, and yeah, back then racial profiling was the way they did things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you trying to straddle a fence,  this entire thread is dedicated to try to prove what FDR was right and what Trump is doing is wrong
Click to expand...


Not trying to straddle anything.  Simply stating that I understand why they did it back then.  Also, never said that I agreed with it.  Not once in this thread. 

As far as what Trump is doing?  Well, the world has changed significantly since the 1930's and 40's, so the solutions that may have sounded sensible back then don't sound viable today. 

Sorry, you can't compare FDR to Trump, nor can you use FDR's solution as a justification for Trump.  The two are totally different situations.


----------



## Picaro

MaryL said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I  was a kid I wondered why we didn't inter all Italians or all Germans during WWII either. Just Japs. It's  all subjective. Why did a Muslim group kill more people on American soil  than  Japan and seemingly get away with it? Questions and even more questions.
Click to expand...


We interned German and Italians, in both world wars, and we didn't intern most Japanese in the Mid-west or the east coast. In fact we interned Germans arrested in South America, some 4,000 or so iirc, mostly from Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps?
Click to expand...


Yes, indeed, and you can't come up with a reason they shouldn't have, except the usual hindsight soapboxing.



> that what you think America is about?



Yes, I do indeed think the U.S. has every right to defend itself, especially in wartime. You don't, obviously, you just want to whine about Roosevelt with your conspiratard buddies.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... If those people weren't citizens, I wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, indeed, and you can't come up with a reason they shouldn't have.....
Click to expand...



There are many reasons, starting with the US Constitution. You should read it sometime.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> .... I do indeed think the U.S. has every right to defend itself...




From innocent people - including US citizens - who had committed no crime?


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I  was a kid I wondered why we didn't inter all Italians or all Germans during WWII either. Just Japs. It's  all subjective. Why did a Muslim group kill more people on American soil  than  Japan and seemingly get away with it? Questions and even more questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We interned German and Italians,....
Click to expand...



In very small numbers relative to the scumbag fdr's concentration camps for Japanese Americans. This despite the fact that German was and is the largest ethnicity in the US and that German Americans had in fact participated in efforts to commit espionage and sabotage. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Picaro

While Unkotare whines and snivels, the Peanut Gallery can read a little essay on the Canadian reasons for interment, very similar to our own at the time.

Factors in the decision to intern Japanese-Canadians in WWII

Someone already brought up the Nihau incident, and in the last thread on this in this forum I posted a link to an essay pointing out that the Japanese residents didn't feel like reporting Japanese intelligence officers trying to recruit within their communities to American authorities, so it's obvious they had no loyalties to this country as a group.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are missing something very important.
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, indeed, and you can't come up with a reason they shouldn't have.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are many reasons, starting with the US Constitution. You should read it sometime.
Click to expand...


Read it, can't find a thing in it where it says you know anything.

However, Thomas Jefferson had this to say about you:

*
Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Hawaii is a collection of islands, way out in the middle of nowhere, and heavily militarized already during WW II, a natural isolation camp, so claiming 'they weren't interned' is just ridiculously silly. Stay away from dope, people; it destroys your brain.



Hawaii was a collection of islands with a huge population of Americans of Japanese descent that was actually attacked by Japan- it was on the front lines in 1942. 

And the military authorities in Hawaii didn't feel a need to imprison any except those who were actually identified as being threats. 

Clearly in your case, dope is just a word to describe your idiocy and ignorance.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1942 American pecking order
> 
> 1. White Christian males(not catholic)
> 2. White immigrants
> 3. White women
> 4. Catholics
> 5. Mexicans
> 6 Jews
> 7 Japs and Orientals
> 8. Indians
> 9. Negroes
> 100. Homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, always rating mentally ill homosexual fetishists far higher than they deserve.
Click to expand...

Typical Conservative- obsessed with homosexuality and sexual fetishes.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> so it's obvious they had no loyalties to this country as a group.



And that is why thousands volunteered for combat duty defending the country that imprisoned them and their families.

"no loyalties".

Sad- even Ronald Reagan realized the travesty that was the Japanese internment.


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1942 American pecking order
> 
> 1. White Christian males(not catholic)
> 2. White immigrants
> 3. White women
> 4. Catholics
> 5. Mexicans
> 6 Jews
> 7 Japs and Orientals
> 8. Indians
> 9. Negroes
> 100. Homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, always rating mentally ill homosexual fetishists far higher than they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical Conservative- obsessed with homosexuality and sexual fetishes.
Click to expand...



Don't claim he represents conservatives. We don't want him.


----------



## Unkotare

"And now in closing, I wonder whether you'd permit me one personal reminiscence, one prompted by an old newspaper report sent to me by Rose Ochi, a former internee. The clipping comes from the Pacific Citizen and is dated December 1945.

"Arriving by plane from Washington," the article begins, "General Joseph W. Stilwell pinned the Distinguished Service Cross on Mary Masuda in a simple ceremony on the porch of her small frame shack near Talbert, Orange County. She was one of the first Americans of Japanese ancestry to return from relocation centers to California's farmlands." "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell was there that day to honor Kazuo Masuda, Mary's brother. You see, while Mary and her parents were in an internment camp, Kazuo served as staff sergeant to the 442d Regimental Combat Team. In one action, Kazuo ordered his men back and advanced through heavy fire, hauling a mortar. For 12 hours, he engaged in a single-handed barrage of Nazi positions. Several weeks later at Cassino, Kazuo staged another lone advance. This time it cost him his life.

The newspaper clipping notes that her two surviving brothers were with Mary and her parents on the little porch that morning. These two brothers, like the heroic Kazuo, had served in the United States Army. After General Stilwell made the award, the motion picture actress Louise Allbritton, a Texas girl, told how a Texas battalion had been saved by the 442d. Other show business personalities paid tribute-Robert Young, Will Rogers, Jr. And one young actor said: "Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way." The name of that young actor—I hope I pronounce this right—was Ronald Reagan. And, yes, the ideal of liberty and justice for all—that is still the American way."







Ronald Reagan: Remarks on Signing the Bill Providing Restitution for the Wartime Internment of Japanese-American Civilians


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, a big percentage of them, around 35%-40%, weren't American citizens, and weren't going to become citizens..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it ok to throw innocent people into concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, indeed, and you can't come up with a reason they shouldn't have.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are many reasons, starting with the US Constitution. You should read it sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it, can't find a thing in it where it says you know anything....
Click to expand...



The next step is to try and understand it.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> ....
> 
> Someone already brought up the Nihau incident,....




The Niihau Incident | HistoryNet


----------



## longknife

There comes a time when the absolute ignorance of the leftist trolls on here becomes too much to deal with. Outta here.


----------



## Unkotare

"Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way."


Anyone who can't understand this ^^^^ has no place calling themselves an American.


----------



## Unkotare

"On Feb. 19, 1942, then-Gov. Carr was fuming. He yelled at his staff even though they were not the object of his scorn, but since he did not have direct access to the White House and President Franklin Delano Roosevelt, they’d have to do.

Clutching Executive Order 9066 in his hand, he paced and shouted, “What kind of a man would put this out?” The president’s order allowed for the de facto declaration of martial law on the West Coast with one not-so-veiled purpose: to remove anyone of Japanese descent.

It was soon after Japan’s attack on Pearl Harbor, which killed thousands of Americans. The Japanese were called “yellow devils” on the front page of papers like The Denver Post. People clamored for them to be locked up, sent to work camps, or — in the words of one Colorado farmer — “just killed.”

No one distinguished between non-citizen and citizen. No one talked about constitutional rights. No one except for Ralph Carr.

“Now, _that’s_ wrong,” Carr told his staff. “Some of these Japanese are citizens of the United States. They’re American citizens.”

And yet, nearly 120,000 people of Japanese descent, many of them American citizens, would spend the war years in internment camps, including Camp Amache, located near Granada in southeast Colorado. Barbed wire lined their boundaries and military police guarded their exits.

Carr would share his message with Colorado. He said we must protect the Constitution’s principles for “every man or we shall not have it to protect any man.” Further, he said, if we imprison American citizens without evidence or trial, what’s to say six months from now, we wouldn’t follow them into that same prison without evidence or trial?

"The Constitution," he said, starts with, ” ‘We the people of the United States.’ It doesn’t say, ‘We the people, who are descendants of the English or the Scandinavians or the French.’ ”





He stood up while others sat – The Denver Post


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever consider that the reason we locked up the Japanese and didn't lock up the Germans or the Italians is because the Germans and Italians looked like us, but the Japanese had different facial features?
> 
> You fear most what you understand least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the left is on with racial profiling?
Click to expand...


they always have been; they rely on racism for their voter base.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> so it's obvious they had no loyalties to this country as a group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is why thousands volunteered for combat duty defending the country that imprisoned them and their families.
> 
> "no loyalties".
> 
> Sad- even Ronald Reagan realized the travesty that was the Japanese internment.
Click to expand...


Reagan was an idiot, and many volunteered to get out the camps. they didn't all volunteer, and most knew Japan was going to lose the war so they covered their asses, is all. The American Japanese press loved the Japanese victories, and even raised money and 'care' packages for the Japanese troops for most of the century right up to Pearl, another reason they weren't trusted and why it was no problem to intern them for a while.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> "The Constitution," he said, starts with, ” ‘We the people of the United States.’ It doesn’t say, ‘We the people, who are descendants of the English or the Scandinavians or the French.’ ”



They didn't have to specify the obvious, which was that most were of English descent in the 1700's, crybaby. no Japs among the Founders.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1942 American pecking order
> 
> 1. White Christian males(not catholic)
> 2. White immigrants
> 3. White women
> 4. Catholics
> 5. Mexicans
> 6 Jews
> 7 Japs and Orientals
> 8. Indians
> 9. Negroes
> 100. Homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, always rating mentally ill homosexual fetishists far higher than they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical Conservative- obsessed with homosexuality and sexual fetishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't claim he represents conservatives. We don't want him.
Click to expand...


Who says conservatives want you? You're just a nutjob, with no claims to anything but conspiratard cults.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1942 American pecking order
> 
> 1. White Christian males(not catholic)
> 2. White immigrants
> 3. White women
> 4. Catholics
> 5. Mexicans
> 6 Jews
> 7 Japs and Orientals
> 8. Indians
> 9. Negroes
> 100. Homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, always rating mentally ill homosexual fetishists far higher than they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical Conservative- obsessed with homosexuality and sexual fetishes.
Click to expand...


You homos want everybody to center their attentions on you, so don't snivel when you get it.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Constitution," he said, starts with, ” ‘We the people of the United States.’ It doesn’t say, ‘We the people, who are descendants of the English or the Scandinavians or the French.’ ”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have to specify the obvious, which was that most were of English descent in the 1700's, crybaby. .....
Click to expand...



As I was saying, those who can't or won't understand America have NO place in calling themselves Americans. I provided two great quotes from two great Americans to educate those who need it, but some folks just don't get it.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1942 American pecking order
> 
> 1. White Christian males(not catholic)
> 2. White immigrants
> 3. White women
> 4. Catholics
> 5. Mexicans
> 6 Jews
> 7 Japs and Orientals
> 8. Indians
> 9. Negroes
> 100. Homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, always rating mentally ill homosexual fetishists far higher than they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical Conservative- obsessed with homosexuality and sexual fetishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't claim he represents conservatives. We don't want him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says conservatives want you? ....
Click to expand...




Reagan and Carr, among countless other REAL American conservatives.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "On Feb. 19, 1942, then-Gov. Carr was fuming. He yelled at his staff even though they were not the object of his scorn, but since he did not have direct access to the White House and President Franklin Delano Roosevelt, they’d have to do.
> 
> Clutching Executive Order 9066 in his hand, he paced and shouted, “What kind of a man would put this out?” The president’s order allowed for the de facto declaration of martial law on the West Coast with one not-so-veiled purpose: to remove anyone of Japanese descent.
> 
> It was soon after Japan’s attack on Pearl Harbor, which killed thousands of Americans. The Japanese were called “yellow devils” on the front page of papers like The Denver Post. People clamored for them to be locked up, sent to work camps, or — in the words of one Colorado farmer — “just killed.”
> 
> No one distinguished between non-citizen and citizen. No one talked about constitutional rights. No one except for Ralph Carr.
> 
> “Now, _that’s_ wrong,” Carr told his staff. “Some of these Japanese are citizens of the United States. They’re American citizens.”
> 
> And yet, nearly 120,000 people of Japanese descent, many of them American citizens, would spend the war years in internment camps, including Camp Amache, located near Granada in southeast Colorado. Barbed wire lined their boundaries and military police guarded their exits.
> 
> Carr would share his message with Colorado. He said we must protect the Constitution’s principles for “every man or we shall not have it to protect any man.” Further, he said, if we imprison American citizens without evidence or trial, what’s to say six months from now, we wouldn’t follow them into that same prison without evidence or trial?
> 
> "The Constitution," he said, starts with, ” ‘We the people of the United States.’ It doesn’t say, ‘We the people, who are descendants of the English or the Scandinavians or the French.’ ”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stood up while others sat – The Denver Post





Read


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way."
> 
> 
> Anyone who can't understand this ^^^^ has no place calling themselves an American.





Read


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "And now in closing, I wonder whether you'd permit me one personal reminiscence, one prompted by an old newspaper report sent to me by Rose Ochi, a former internee. The clipping comes from the Pacific Citizen and is dated December 1945.
> 
> "Arriving by plane from Washington," the article begins, "General Joseph W. Stilwell pinned the Distinguished Service Cross on Mary Masuda in a simple ceremony on the porch of her small frame shack near Talbert, Orange County. She was one of the first Americans of Japanese ancestry to return from relocation centers to California's farmlands." "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell was there that day to honor Kazuo Masuda, Mary's brother. You see, while Mary and her parents were in an internment camp, Kazuo served as staff sergeant to the 442d Regimental Combat Team. In one action, Kazuo ordered his men back and advanced through heavy fire, hauling a mortar. For 12 hours, he engaged in a single-handed barrage of Nazi positions. Several weeks later at Cassino, Kazuo staged another lone advance. This time it cost him his life.
> 
> The newspaper clipping notes that her two surviving brothers were with Mary and her parents on the little porch that morning. These two brothers, like the heroic Kazuo, had served in the United States Army. After General Stilwell made the award, the motion picture actress Louise Allbritton, a Texas girl, told how a Texas battalion had been saved by the 442d. Other show business personalities paid tribute-Robert Young, Will Rogers, Jr. And one young actor said: "Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way." The name of that young actor—I hope I pronounce this right—was Ronald Reagan. And, yes, the ideal of liberty and justice for all—that is still the American way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Reagan: Remarks on Signing the Bill Providing Restitution for the Wartime Internment of Japanese-American Civilians






Read


----------



## protectionist

Picaro said:


> However, Thomas Jefferson had this to say about you:
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.
> *
> Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816



Somebody needs to read this to those blockhead judges who blocked Trump's Muslim immigration/travel bans.


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> "Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way."
> 
> 
> Anyone who can't understand this ^^^^ has no place calling themselves an American.









The thread is about NATIONAL SECURITY, not race.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> ]
> Read



Nothing you post is ever worth reading. Just go out on your porch and read to us out loud while we do something else more productive.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post is ever worth reading. ....
Click to expand...


The words of Reagan on this are worth reading.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


*FDR rounded them up to get them off the farm land so that his buddy R Herst could buy the farm land cheap.  As anyone from the area or just read History.  This incident is about as bad as the Trail of Tears. *


----------



## rightwinger

FDR rounded up the Japanese because there was mass hysteria regarding the threat of Japanese immigrants

Kind of like Trump's Muslim ban


----------



## whitehall

The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.


FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing
Click to expand...


Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.
Click to expand...

Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


The US also interned  Italian-Americans and German Americans so there really wasn't a racial component to the policy. There is also the fact that many Japanese-Americans fought honorably for the US in the European theater.


----------



## Unkotare

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The US also interned  Italian-Americans and German Americans so there really wasn't a racial component to the policy. ...
Click to expand...



That is absolute bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos

It was unconstitutional, and our government paid for that mistake.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> FDR rounded up the Japanese because there was mass hysteria regarding the threat of Japanese immigrants
> 
> Kind of like Trump's Muslim ban


So you have positive proof that minus the internment, there would have been no adverse effect on the American people ?  Sorry but that is impossible.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release


Why should they ?  Could they have been sure it would be national security positive ?  You can't (nor can anyone else)


----------



## protectionist

danielpalos said:


> It was unconstitutional, and our government paid for that mistake.


They only paid $$ to buy political favor.  Not because of any right/wrong aspect.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Unkotare said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The US also interned  Italian-Americans and German Americans so there really wasn't a racial component to the policy. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolute bullshit.
Click to expand...

Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia
Internment of Italian Americans - Wikipedia


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR rounded up the Japanese because there was mass hysteria regarding the threat of Japanese immigrants
> 
> Kind of like Trump's Muslim ban
> 
> 
> 
> So you have positive proof that minus the internment, there would have been no adverse effect on the American people ?  Sorry but that is impossible.
Click to expand...


Thankfully, the Japanese never attacked anyone once they were interred


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

rightwinger said:


> FDR rounded up the Japanese because there was mass hysteria regarding the threat of Japanese immigrants
> 
> Kind of like Trump's Muslim ban


There is no Muslim ban I believe your referring to the executive order that restricts travel to the US from certain countries. ? If it was an actual Muslim ban it would affect the other billion or so Muslims around the world it does not.


----------



## Unkotare

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> The US also interned  Italian-Americans and German Americans so there really wasn't a racial component to the policy. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolute bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia
> Internment of Italian Americans - Wikipedia
Click to expand...





A) wiki? Really?

B) a relative handful from two of the largest ethnic groups in the country - among which were a number of REAL threats of espionage and sabotage - as opposed to over 100,000 of a small minority - among whom NONE were ever convicted of espionage or sabotage during the war? Bull fucking shit there was no racism involved. The scumbag fdr was a known racist, among other ugly qualities.


----------



## Moonglow

Within days of Pearl Harbor, FBI director J. Edgar Hoover assured the U.S. Attorney General that “practically all” suspected individuals were already in custody, and there was no need for mass evacuations of Japanese for security reasons. But Lt. Gen. John L. DeWitt, head of the Western Defense Command, pushed for wholesale Japanese evacuation. “The Japanese race is an enemy race,” DeWitt wrote, “and while many second and third generation Japanese born on United States soil, possessed of United States citizenship, have become ‘Americanized,’ the racial strains are undiluted.”

West Coast congressmen also agitated for the removal of the Japanese. Los Angeles representative Leland Ford insisted that “all Japanese, whether citizens or not, be placed in concentration camps.” In the end, political pressure prevailed, and the army was empowered to force all West Coast Americans from their homes.

THE WAR . At Home . Civil Rights . Japanese Americans | PBS


----------



## danielpalos

protectionist said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was unconstitutional, and our government paid for that mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> They only paid $$ to buy political favor.  Not because of any right/wrong aspect.
Click to expand...

dude; it was about, being Legal to our Own laws.


----------



## Unkotare

protectionist said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was unconstitutional, and our government paid for that mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> They only paid $$ to buy political favor.  Not because of any right/wrong aspect.
Click to expand...



That's not what Reagan said.


----------



## rightwinger

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR rounded up the Japanese because there was mass hysteria regarding the threat of Japanese immigrants
> 
> Kind of like Trump's Muslim ban
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Muslim ban I believe your referring to the executive order that restricts travel to the US from certain countries. ? If it was an actual Muslim ban it would affect the other billion or so Muslims around the world it does not.
Click to expand...

Trump called it a Muslim ban...try to keep up


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Thankfully, the Japanese never attacked anyone once they were interred



For some of them, possibly, that was BECAUSE they were interned.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Trump called it a Muslim ban...try to keep up


It should be a Muslim ban.


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> That's not what Reagan said.


It's what I say.


----------



## protectionist

danielpalos said:


> dude; it was about, being Legal to our Own laws.


Laws are often matters of interpretation.  One mans legal is another man's illegal.  

One man's law, could easily be another man's absence of law.


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> A) wiki? Really?
> 
> B) a relative handful from two of the largest ethnic groups in the country - among which were a number of REAL threats of espionage and sabotage - as opposed to over 100,000 of a small minority - among whom NONE were ever convicted of espionage or sabotage during the war? Bull fucking shit there was no racism involved. The scumbag fdr was a known racist, among other ugly qualities.



Nevertheless. one cannot say that minus the internment , there would have been no treasonous attacks upon America, or Americans,by Japanese-Americans (of any race).  For that determination to be made, there would have to have been TWO scenarios to compare side by side.  >> An internment, and the absence of an internment.


----------



## rightwinger

They seem quite happy


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release
Click to expand...



Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII 

One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.

_Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.

*Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home

It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.


----------



## rightwinger

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.
Click to expand...


There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up for their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them

The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question seems to be, what would we have done if FDR hadn't violated the Constitution and incarcerated American citizens without due process. The dirty little secret is that Executive Order 9066 only included Japanese Americans who lived on the West Coast. FDR supporters who were also real estate speculators seemed to have made a killing from valuable real estate that Japanese Americans were forced to liquidate at bargain prices before they were placed behind barbed wire and guard towers. You almost have to laugh that the actual hotbed of Japanese espionage was on Hawaii but the Admirals needed the Japanese to make their coffee in the morning and their drinks at night so the executive order didn't apply. It should be noted that the former KKK member that FDR appointed to the Supreme Court wrote the majority opinion that justified the most notorious affront to the Constitution in history and true to form the left wing media either ignored the impeachable offense or justified it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
Click to expand...



And I hope we don't repeat this injustice....


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.


Still, neither the churches or Carr, or anyone else could say that minus the internment , there would have been no treasonous attacks upon America, or Americans, by Japanese-Americans (of any race). For that determination to be made, there would have to have been TWO scenarios to compare side by side. >> An internment, and the absence of an internment.

As for the Muslims, their ideology-cult, masquerading as a religion is 100% illegal and unconstitutional.  Those Muslims who have shown seditious or treasonous acts should be dealt with according to our laws for sedition and treason.  Those Americans who call themselves Muslims, but are law-abiding and peaceful (and therefore aren't actually "Muslims"), should be treated the same as any other Americans, except that their mosques should all be closed down, and Korans eliminated from libraries, schools, bookstores, etc. (same as any other illegal supremacism in violation of the Constitution's Supremacy Clause - Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)


----------



## there4eyeM

As if the American West Coast had ever been in serious danger of a cross-ocean adversary!


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority


National security trumps civil rights.  Tough to accept, but it's true. You don't retain to many rights if you're DEAD.


----------



## rightwinger

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and 99% of the political leaders in 1942 would have done the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope we don't repeat this injustice....
Click to expand...


We are closer today to 1942 than we have been in the last 70 years


----------



## protectionist

there4eyeM said:


> As if the American West Coast had ever been in serious danger of a cross-ocean adversary!


There is no way to ever know.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> 
> 
> National security trumps civil rights.  Tough to accept, but it's true. You don't retain to many rights if you're DEAD.
Click to expand...


You are right when you say "trumps"


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Fakey run to make excuses for his party's blatant racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope we don't repeat this injustice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are closer today to 1942 than we have been in the last 70 years
Click to expand...


I would oppose it with everything I have.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> We are closer today to 1942 than we have been in the last 70 years


Form follows function. True in 1942.  True in 2017.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> You are right when you say "trumps"


I know I'm right, but thanks for the endorsement anyway.  It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Coyote

Dorthea Lange kept a photographic record of the internment camps - long lines of well dressed people with numbers around their next, horse stables used for housing...she was threatened and censored for it.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are closer today to 1942 than we have been in the last 70 years
> 
> 
> 
> Form follows function. True in 1942.  True in 2017.
Click to expand...


Any person with integrity and a love for our Constitution would fight it.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> I would oppose it with everything I have.


Sure, because you're a liberal (who have no sense of national security)


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would oppose it with everything I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're a liberal (who have no sense of national security)
Click to expand...


I think anyone who supports it - like you, should volunteer to be included.


----------



## rightwinger

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me all the Republicans who demanded their release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope we don't repeat this injustice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are closer today to 1942 than we have been in the last 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would oppose it with everything I have.
Click to expand...


1942 was a different time
We openly lived with and accepted racism in our daily lives

As bad as the internment camps were, they only lasted two years. When they were gone we maintained our segregated society for another 20 years


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Any person with integrity and a love for our Constitution would fight it.


FALSE!  Islam is unconstitutional. If you love the Constitution, you can only be in favor of enforcing the ban on Islam that has existed for 225 years (close all mosques; eradicate all Korans)


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> I think anyone who supports it - like you, should volunteer to be included.


I'm not a Muslim.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Dorthea Lange kept a photographic record of the internment camps - long lines of well dressed people with numbers around their next, horse stables used for housing...she was threatened and censored for it.


Liberals love to yammer about what they perceive as injustices to minorities, that existed long in the past.  But not a word against the rampant racial discrimination against whites - in affirmative action.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> 1942 was a different time
> We openly lived with and accepted racism in our daily lives
> 
> As bad as the internment camps were, they only lasted two years. When they were gone we maintained our segregated society for another 20 years


The internment wasn't racism.  There were some American Japs who were interned, who where white.


----------



## Coyote

*Home Sweet Home*





_

“As a result of the interview, my family name was reduced to No. 13660. I was given several tags bearing the family number, and was then dismissed…. Baggage was piled on the sidewalk the full length of the block. Greyhound buses were lined alongside the curb.” _






_“The Japanese race is an enemy race and while many second and third generation Japanese born on American soil, possessed of American citizenship, have be come ‘Americanized,’ the racial strains are undiluted.

…It, therefore, follows that along the vital Pacific Coast over 112,000 potential enemies, of Japanese extraction, are at large today. There are indications that these are organized and ready for concerted action at a favorable opportunity.

The very fact that no sabotage has taken place to date is a disturbing and confirming indication that such action will be taken.”
General John DeWitt, commander of the Western Theater of Operations


_






_“We walked in and dropped our things inside the entrance. The place was in semidarkness; light barely came through the dirty window on the other side of the entrance.… The rear room had housed the horse and the front room the fodder. Both rooms showed signs of a hurried whitewashing. Spider webs, horse hair, and hay had been whitewashed with the walls. Huge spikes and nails stuck out all over the walls. A two-inch layer of dust covered the floor.… We heard someone crying in the next stall.”
— Mine Okubo, Tanforan Assembly Center, San Bruno

“When we got to Manzanar, it was getting dark and we were given numbers first. We went down to the mess hall, and I remember the first meal we were given in those tin plates and tin cups. It was canned wieners and canned spinach. It was all the food we had, and then after finishing that we were taken to our barracks.

It was dark and trenches were here and there. You’d fall in and get up and finally got to the barracks. The floors were boarded, but the were about a quarter to half inch apart, and the next morning you could see the ground below.

The next morning, the first morning in Manzanar, when I woke up and saw what Manzanar looked like, I just cried. And then I saw the mountain, the high Sierra Mountain, just like my native country’s mountain, and I just cried, that’s all.

I couldn’t think about anything.”
— Yuri Tateishi, Manzanar Relocation Center
 
“Without any hearings, without due process of law…, without any charges filed against us, without any evidence of wrongdoing on our part, one hundred and ten thousand innocent people were kicked out of their homes, literally uprooted from where they have lived for the greater part of their lives, and herded like dangerous criminals into concentration camps with barb wire fencing and military police guarding it.”
— A statement by The Fair Play Committee, organized by Kiyoshi Okamoto at Heart Mountain Relocation Center in Wyoming, after Secretary of War Stimson announced on January 20, 1944 that nisei, formerly classed as “aliens not acceptable to the armed forces,” would be subject to the draft

“I remember having to stay at the dirty horse stables at Santa Anita. I remember thinking, ‘Am I a human being? Why are we being treated like this?’ Santa Anita stunk like hell.… Sometimes I want to tell this government to go to hell. This government can never repay all the people who suffered. But, this should not be an excuse for token apologies. I hope this country will never forget what happened, and do what it can to make sure that future generations will never forget.”
— Albert Kurihara, Santa Anita Assembly Center, Los Angeles & Poston Relocation Center, Arizona_


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposition to it wasn't well organized, but it was there, for example many churches opposed it:  An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII
> 
> One nottable republican was Colorado Governor Ralph Carr: Articles: The Lone Politician Who Stood against Japanese Internment
> He was not supported by his party in this and stood largely alone.
> 
> _Governor Carr spoke out stridently against the internment of Japanese-Americans as "inhumane and unconstitutional."  He compiled numerous documents consisting of his personal communications with Japanese inmates at the Amache facility, their family members, and other citizens who were concerned about their treatment.  A Republican, Carr supported Roosevelt's war efforts, but he openly questioned the internment of Japanese-American citizens. * In his speeches and writings he opposed measures that stripped Japanese-Americans of their civil rights, not to mention their personal property, and which treated them as war criminals.  He pressed against the popular tide of racism and fear that produced things like highway billboards that screamed "Japs Keep Going!"  *Though unable to override the military's authority to imprison innocent Japanese-Americans in his state, Carr worked tirelessly as an advocate, not to mention to help them retain their status as American citizens.
> 
> *Interestingly, Governor Carr's advocacy for the rights and dignity of Japanese-Americans ended his political career.*  Governor Carr was an effective fiscal reformer and helped the state of Colorado become more efficient and effective.  He had hoped to gain a seat in the United States Senate following his term as governor.  But as an honest man, he spoke harshly to the baser motives that led to the Japanese internment program.  *"If you harm them, you must harm me.  I was brought up in a small town where I knew the shame and dishonor of race hatred.  I grew to despise it because it threatened the happiness of you, and you, and you!"*  His stinging words were not well-taken, and he lost his bid for political office after just one term as the governor of Colorado._​
> The conditions in those camps were many times substandard: Treatment in Internment Camps - Home
> 
> It's unbelievable people would support this today, for yet another group of innocent American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope we don't repeat this injustice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are closer today to 1942 than we have been in the last 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would oppose it with everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 was a different time
> We openly lived with and accepted racism in our daily lives
> 
> As bad as the internment camps were, they only lasted two years. When they were gone we maintained our segregated society for another 20 years
Click to expand...


Yes we did.

But people are calling for a rerun of 1942.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dorthea Lange kept a photographic record of the internment camps - long lines of well dressed people with numbers around their next, horse stables used for housing...she was threatened and censored for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love to yammer about what they perceive as injustices to minorities, that existed long in the past.  But not a word against the rampant racial discrimination against whites - in affirmative action.
Click to expand...


Let me know when they're sent to internment camps ya?


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think anyone who supports it - like you, should volunteer to be included.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Muslim.
Click to expand...


Oh.  So you're not willing to step forward and have your rights stripped even though you've committed no crime?  Coward.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Let me know when they're sent to internment camps ya?


A whole LIFETIME of severely reduced living standard, including the retirement years, is a lot worse than 3 years in an internment camp.  That 3 years couldn't be anywhere near as tough as the years I spent as an MOS 12B20 (Combat Construction Specialist) in the Army.  Did the interned Japs ever have to build an M4T6 bridge ? Or a Bailey bridge ?  Thge ones who really had it tough were the ones who honorably served in the military.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when they're sent to internment camps ya?
> 
> 
> 
> A whole LIFETIME of severely reduced living standard, including the retirement years, is a lot worse than 3 years in an internment camp.  That 3 years couldn't be anywhere near as tough as the years I spent as an MOS 12B20 (Combat construction Specialist) in the Army.  Did the interned Japs ever have to build an M4T6 bridge ? Or a Bailey bridge ?  Thge ones who really had it tough were the ones who honorably served in the military.
Click to expand...



Again....please show me when they were stripped of their rights and sent to live behind barbed wire in internment camps.  That's truly pathetic comparison.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Oh.  So you're not willing to step forward and have your rights stripped even though you've committed no crime?  Coward.


Why SHOULD I be willing to do that ?  There's no reason.  For the Muslims there is a reason.  >> Islam.


----------



## bripat9643

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> 
> 
> National security trumps civil rights.  Tough to accept, but it's true. You don't retain to many rights if you're DEAD.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  One reason politicians love wars is the fact that there are so many people in this country who are willing to trade their rights away from some bogus security.


----------



## bripat9643

there4eyeM said:


> As if the American West Coast had ever been in serious danger of a cross-ocean adversary!



They thought the same thing about Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  So you're not willing to step forward and have your rights stripped even though you've committed no crime?  Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Why SHOULD I be willing to do that ?  There's no reason.  For the Muslims there is a reason.  >> Islam.
Click to expand...



I would think that anyone who advocates innocent American citizens being stripped of their rights, freedom, jobs for an undetermined amount of time should be willing to make an example of how "patriotic" it is by setting an example putting himself under those conditions.

Otherwise you're nothing more than a gutless coward who is willing to do to other people what he isn't willing to endure himself.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Again....please show me when they were stripped of their rights and sent to live behind barbed wire in internment camps.  That's truly pathetic comparison.


What they endured, is a drop in the bucket compared to a LIFETIME of semi-poverty due to affirmative action racism (which you support ?)  It's also a drop in the bucket compared to being a construction worker in the army. One day on an M4T6 bridge is worse than 3 years in an internment camp.  Same with the, almost as bad, Bailey Bridge (AKA "the beast")

PS - ALL members o the military are stripped of their rights for every day they are in the military.  Instead if the Constitution, they live under the UCMJ, and military life is quite oppressive. Try it some time.  

PPS - speaking of barbed wire.  Ever go through the Army boot camp's infiltration course ?


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again....please show me when they were stripped of their rights and sent to live behind barbed wire in internment camps.  That's truly pathetic comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> What they endured, is a drop in the bucket compared to a LIFETIME of semi-poverty due to affirmative action racism (which you support ?)  It's also a drop in the bucket compared to being a construction worker in the army. One day on an M4T6 bridge is worse than 3 years in an internment camp.  Same with the, almost as bad, Bailey Bridge (AKA "the beast")
> 
> PS - ALL members o the military are stripped of their rights for every day they are in the military.  Instead if the Constitution, they live under the UCMJ, and military life is quite oppressive. Try it some time.
> 
> PPS - speaking of barbed wire.  Ever go through the Army boot camp's infiltration course ?
Click to expand...



Stop trying to change the subject 

This is about Japanese Internment not the horrors of boot camp and being an army construction worker


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> I would think that anyone who advocates innocent American citizens being stripped of their rights, freedom, jobs for an undetermined amount of time should be willing to make an example of how "patriotic" it is by setting an example putting himself under those conditions.
> 
> Otherwise you're nothing more than a gutless coward who is willing to do to other people what he isn't willing to endure himself.


All of us who have served in the military have lived _"under those conditions",_ and a whole lot worse.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that anyone who advocates innocent American citizens being stripped of their rights, freedom, jobs for an undetermined amount of time should be willing to make an example of how "patriotic" it is by setting an example putting himself under those conditions.
> 
> Otherwise you're nothing more than a gutless coward who is willing to do to other people what he isn't willing to endure himself.
> 
> 
> 
> All of us who have served in the military have lived _"under those conditions",_ and a whole lot worse.
Click to expand...



By choice (since the draft ended) and you were paid for it... and weren't imprisoned.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> This is about Japanese Internment not the horrors of boot camp and being an army construction worker


No change of subject.  You said _"show me when they were stripped of their rights and sent to live behind barbed wire in internment camps."
_
Army camps are similar to the Japs' internment camps, except the military life is much harsher and yes, te troop[s are_ "stripped of their rights"_


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> By choice (since the draft ended) and you were paid for it... and weren't imprisoned.


When I was in the military (1964-1969), the draft was alive and well.  And yes we WERE imprisoned. You can't leave.  If you do, it's a crime.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject
> 
> This is about Japanese Internment not the horrors of boot camp and being an army construction worker
> 
> 
> 
> No change of subject.  You said _"show me when they were stripped of their rights and sent to live behind barbed wire in internment camps."
> _
> Army camps are similar to the Japs' internment camps, except the military life is much harsher and yes, te troop[s are_ "stripped of their rights"_
Click to expand...



Actually no - they aren't stripped of their lives.  Their children and wives weren't forced into those conditions.  They were paid for their service.  They weren't treated like enemies of the state - or told that they were vipers.  They didn't have to stay behind barbed wire nor would they be shot trying to leave.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> By choice (since the draft ended) and you were paid for it... and weren't imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in the military (1964-1969), the draft was alive and well.  And yes we WERE imprisoned. You can't leave.  If you do, it's a crime.
Click to expand...


Were you shot if you tried to leave?


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Actually no - they aren't stripped of their lives.  Their children and wives weren't forced into those conditions.  They were paid for their service.  They weren't treated like enemies of the state - or told that they were vipers.  They didn't have to stay behind barbed wire nor would they be shot trying to leave.


You said RIGHTS, not lives. And soldiers ARE indeed stripped of their lives.  Can they go see a movie ? No. Go to a baseball game ? NO. Go fishing ? No.  They are stuck in a military base, and that's it.  Very similar to the interned Japanese people.  How about sailors on a ship ?  Try that sometime.

 As for pay, it is pennies on the dollar.  I don't think interned Japs were treated like enemies.  They just were secured from the general population - that was the idea.  You're exaggerating, and I'm not buying it.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Were you shot if you tried to leave?


I don't really know.  Could be.


----------



## there4eyeM

Army service has always been voluntary. Those who accepted the draft law as making the choice for them chose to do so. Everyone had to step over a line and swear an oath to join the U.S. Army; no one was inducted under force. Jail was another choice perhaps, but it was a choice. Pretend otherwise as one wills.


----------



## Unkotare

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  So you're not willing to step forward and have your rights stripped even though you've committed no crime?  Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Why SHOULD I be willing to do that ?  There's no reason.  For the Muslims there is a reason.  >> Islam.
Click to expand...





Idiotic, Unamerican bigots always want to believe they are justified, They are always wrong.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.
> 
> The only way that a valid, objective assessment could be made, is if there was an internment, and no internment, and then compare the two side by side – which, of course, is impossible.  We will simply never know.
> 
> What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.
> 
> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)





Where do you people come from?

And how can us normal folx get you nutjobs locked up where you can do any more damage?

See how that works?

[emoji90]



Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked
> 
> There was no Japanese terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey...FDR knew what he was doing
> 
> Before Japanese internment.....Pearl Fucking Harbor
> After Japanese internment....No Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I find amazing? How your ideology can switch, all because of a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR was a freak'n military genius
> 
> He used interred Japanese as hostages
> 
> Hey Hirohito!  Try that shit again and these Japs get it!
> Notice how the Japanese didn't attack us again?
Click to expand...



I thought this was about Americans of Japanese descent.

There was no reason to put steal their belongings, their homes and lock them up in concentration camp.

It was a war crime.

.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## danielpalos

protectionist said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude; it was about, being Legal to our Own laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws are often matters of interpretation.  One mans legal is another man's illegal.
> 
> One man's law, could easily be another man's absence of law.
Click to expand...

Slept through, equal protection of the law, class?


----------



## danielpalos

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) wiki? Really?
> 
> B) a relative handful from two of the largest ethnic groups in the country - among which were a number of REAL threats of espionage and sabotage - as opposed to over 100,000 of a small minority - among whom NONE were ever convicted of espionage or sabotage during the war? Bull fucking shit there was no racism involved. The scumbag fdr was a known racist, among other ugly qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless. one cannot say that minus the internment , there would have been no treasonous attacks upon America, or Americans,by Japanese-Americans (of any race).  For that determination to be made, there would have to have been TWO scenarios to compare side by side.  >> An internment, and the absence of an internment.
Click to expand...

Same thing could be said of Germans.


----------



## danielpalos

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a small percentage of Americans who opposed the camps or stood up fort their Japanese neighbors and Carr was one of the few politicians who stood up for what was right. Even the courts tasked with standing up for Constitutional rights ignored them
> 
> The world was in an uproar in 1942. Protecting the rights of those viewed as enemies was not a high priority
> 
> 
> 
> National security trumps civil rights.  Tough to accept, but it's true. You don't retain to many rights if you're DEAD.
Click to expand...

War time Tax Rates for real times of War, right wingers.


----------



## protectionist

there4eyeM said:


> Army service has always been voluntary. Those who accepted the draft law as making the choice for them chose to do so. Everyone had to step over a line and swear an oath to join the U.S. Army; no one was inducted under force. Jail was another choice perhaps, but it was a choice. Pretend otherwise as one wills.


Your first numbskull sentence destroyed your credibility in this forum (if you ever had any) In 1964, when I entered the US Army the draft law was in effect and it was MANDATORY to go in the service if you were drafted.(not voluntary)


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> Idiotic, Unamerican bigots always want to believe they are justified, They are always wrong.


That might be true of bigots, but not those who are knowledgable about Islam.   And those who are ignorant of Islam, shouldn't be posting about it in computer forums.  

Koran 8:12......9:5......9:123......4:34.......etc. etc.


----------



## protectionist

Luddly Neddite said:


> Where do you people come from?
> 
> And how can us normal folx get you nutjobs locked up where you can do any more damage?
> 
> See how that works?


What I see is you have no answer to the post you quoted.  >> 

_"What we CAN assess, is that if we had never allowed Muslims to immigrate here, or come here on visas, we would not have had many terrorist attacks, which, in total, have killed thousands of our people.

We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)"
_
And where we protectionists_ "come from", _is a KNOWLEDGE of Islam, by having read the Koran.  Try it some time.


----------



## protectionist

Luddly Neddite said:


> I thought this was about Americans of Japanese descent.
> 
> There was no reason to put steal their belongings, their homes and lock them up in concentration camp.
> 
> It was a war crime.


  As I have already educated you, it is impossible for you to say >> "There was no reason to... lock them up in concentration camp"  

That can never be ascertained.


----------



## protectionist

danielpalos said:


> Slept through, equal protection of the law, class?


No, did you ?


----------



## protectionist

danielpalos said:


> War time Tax Rates for real times of War, right wingers.


Let the big mouth movie stars be the first ones to pay them.


----------



## namvet

there4eyeM said:


> Army service has always been voluntary. Those who accepted the draft law as making the choice for them chose to do so. Everyone had to step over a line and swear an oath to join the U.S. Army; no one was inducted under force. Jail was another choice perhaps, but it was a choice. Pretend otherwise as one wills.



wrong. when the form says you're 1A your ass goes to the military or jail


----------



## namvet




----------



## there4eyeM

namvet said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Army service has always been voluntary. Those who accepted the draft law as making the choice for them chose to do so. Everyone had to step over a line and swear an oath to join the U.S. Army; no one was inducted under force. Jail was another choice perhaps, but it was a choice. Pretend otherwise as one wills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong. when the form says you're 1A your ass goes to the military or jail
Click to expand...

Re-read what was said! There was always a choice. Cowards who say they had to go gave away their choice. Would you rather be a murderer or a convict? Not pleasant, but a choice nonetheless.


----------



## there4eyeM

protectionist said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Army service has always been voluntary. Those who accepted the draft law as making the choice for them chose to do so. Everyone had to step over a line and swear an oath to join the U.S. Army; no one was inducted under force. Jail was another choice perhaps, but it was a choice. Pretend otherwise as one wills.
> 
> 
> 
> Your first numbskull sentence destroyed your credibility in this forum (if you ever had any) In 1964, when I entered the US Army the draft law was in effect and it was MANDATORY to go in the service if you were drafted.(not voluntary)
Click to expand...

So, you did not have to step over a line? You did not have to take an oath?
You weren't in the U.S. Army otherwise. You pitiful creatures who don't seize your choice are rather less than human. You think your actions can be transferred to another, to the state or religion or whatever. It can't. It isn't. You are responsible and you were free to not go. You went. If you thought you did not do it voluntarily, you were only that much more a sheep than a human.


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> Within days of Pearl Harbor, FBI director J. Edgar Hoover assured the U.S. Attorney General that “practically all” suspected individuals were already in custody, and there was no need for mass evacuations of Japanese for security reasons. But Lt. Gen. John L. DeWitt, head of the Western Defense Command, pushed for wholesale Japanese evacuation. “The Japanese race is an enemy race,” DeWitt wrote, “and while many second and third generation Japanese born on United States soil, possessed of United States citizenship, have become ‘Americanized,’ the racial strains are undiluted.”
> 
> West Coast congressmen also agitated for the removal of the Japanese. Los Angeles representative Leland Ford insisted that “all Japanese, whether citizens or not, be placed in concentration camps.” In the end, political pressure prevailed, and the army was empowered to force all West Coast Americans from their homes.
> 
> THE WAR . At Home . Civil Rights . Japanese Americans | PBS



And of course Hoover would never have lied to make his agency look much more effective than it actually was, and every politician thought he was he always telling them the truth.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> We can also assess that a Muslim ban is not only legal, it is required by the Constitution’s Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2, Part 1)



And by 'we' you mean the voices in your head- not any actual living breathing person.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Whatever you may say about the internment of Japanese-Americans, you cannot say that it had no legitimate national security function.  We will never know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened.)



Actually we really do know.

Hawaii had a much higher percentage of its population that was of Japanese descent and didn't intern its general population- it only imprisoned those actually suspected of ties with Japan. And Hawaii survived just fine after Pearl Harbor.

If Hawaii didn't have a need to intern its Japanese American population- neither did the rest of the country.

Which is why eventually this was recognized as the Constitutional disgrace that it was- even Ronald Reagan agreed and signed off on the apology for the internment camps.


----------



## protectionist

there4eyeM said:


> So, you did not have to step over a line? You did not have to take an oath?
> You weren't in the U.S. Army otherwise. You pitiful creatures who don't seize your choice are rather less than human. You think your actions can be transferred to another, to the state or religion or whatever. It can't. It isn't. You are responsible and you were free to not go. You went. If you thought you did not do it voluntarily, you were only that much more a sheep than a human.


*FALSE! * Young drafted men were NOT free to not go.  simple as that.  If your refused, you were *imprisoned*.  Nothing "free" about that. 

So you are a sheep to enter the military rather than go to prison ? That's how you think ?  Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.


----------



## protectionist

Syriusly said:


> And by 'we' you mean the voices in your head- not any actual living breathing person.


So you deny that the Supremacy Clause - Article 6, Section 2, Part 1 (Islam not being an exception),  requires the supremacy of the Constitution  ?  Are these words too difficult for you to comprehend ? >>>

"This Constitution, and the laws of the United States...shall be the supreme law of the land"


----------



## protectionist

Syriusly said:


> Actually we really do know.
> 
> Hawaii had a much higher percentage of its population that was of Japanese descent and didn't intern its general population- it only imprisoned those actually suspected of ties with Japan. And Hawaii survived just fine after Pearl Harbor.
> 
> If Hawaii didn't have a need to intern its Japanese American population- neither did the rest of the country.
> 
> Which is why eventually this was recognized as the Constitutional disgrace that it was- even Ronald Reagan agreed and signed off on the apology for the internment camps.


*FALSE!  *Hawaii is not the contiguous 48 states of the USA, nor was it even a state during World War II.  There is only *one way to know *what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened in the US.  That is if it had not happened, which can'r be ascertained.  Hell of a nice try though. I'll give you that.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we really do know.
> 
> Hawaii had a much higher percentage of its population that was of Japanese descent and didn't intern its general population- it only imprisoned those actually suspected of ties with Japan. And Hawaii survived just fine after Pearl Harbor.
> 
> If Hawaii didn't have a need to intern its Japanese American population- neither did the rest of the country.
> 
> Which is why eventually this was recognized as the Constitutional disgrace that it was- even Ronald Reagan agreed and signed off on the apology for the internment camps.
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!  *Hawaii is not the contiguous 48 states of the USA, nor was it even a state during World War II.  There is only one way to know what would have occurred, if the internment had not happened in the US.  That is if it had not happened, which can'r be ascertained.  Hell of a nice try though. I'll give you that.
Click to expand...


Hawaii was on the front line of the war against Japan. 

And Hawaii didn't intern its entire population of Japanese Americans- only those specifically identified as being sympathizer. 

And Hawaii suffered no specific harm.

You can refuse to learn from history- but your denial doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'we' you mean the voices in your head- not any actual living breathing person.
> 
> 
> 
> So you deny that the Supremacy Clause - Article 6, Section 2,"
Click to expand...


I deny you idiotic interpretation of the Supremacy Clause that the voices in your head keep telling you.


----------



## there4eyeM

From Webster's dictionary:
Choice: 

Act of choosing; the voluntary act of selecting or separating from two or more things that which is preferred; the determination of the mind in preferring one thing to another; election.


----------

